# Want!



## Surlysomething (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you have any makeup/fashion/shoes/bags/hair items that you totally covet?

Sometimes I see things and I almost pee my pants with giddyness. :blush:


Like this - Holiday Greetings set from Philosophy.








Share your Wants, ladies and gents!


----------



## toni (Nov 9, 2010)

WANT!

I will never have this 600.00 shiny coach bag but damn do I WANT it. 

View attachment 13838_svll_a0.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 9, 2010)

toni said:


> WANT!
> 
> I will never have this 600.00 shiny coach bag but damn do I WANT it.



yesss.. so pretty. I am literally obsessed with the Poppy collection right now. I bought the Barrett sneakers in one of the Poppy prints a few weeks ago (against my better judgement.)


----------



## toni (Nov 9, 2010)

This week everything at Coach is 25% off. So tempting! :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 9, 2010)

oh you're kidddddding.. I wish I wasn't broke!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 9, 2010)

I got a Coach Wristlet wallet for my birthday in August.

I'm still in :wubu: with it.


----------



## Isa (Nov 9, 2010)

toni said:


> WANT!
> 
> I will never have this 600.00 shiny coach bag but damn do I WANT it.



If there's a Coach factory store near you check it out. You'd be surprised at the prices and designs available.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 9, 2010)

So far... I want this sooooo bad! 100$ for a frikkin bottle, though, I think.


----------



## toni (Nov 9, 2010)

Isa said:


> If there's a Coach factory store near you check it out. You'd be surprised at the prices and designs available.



I am all about the factory store. They never have poppy.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 9, 2010)

I wonder if there's one near me.. I love Poppy but I could settle.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 9, 2010)

toni said:


> I am all about the factory store. They never have poppy.



Yeah, poppy at those is really hit or miss. I go in the one in the outlet mall i work at and it really depends on the day.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 9, 2010)

Want some jewelry in K-Mart that I can't afford just now. Sigh. I also want some interchangeable knitting needles but can't afford...


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 9, 2010)

Dear Santa...............

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/618kPISJrYL._AA300_.jpg

Apple iPad MC497LL/A Tablet (64GB, Wifi + 3G)

I consider it the perfect accessory.


----------



## Isa (Nov 9, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Yeah, poppy at those is really hit or miss. I go in the one in the outlet mall i work at and it really depends on the day.



It is hit or miss but when you hit, it's awesome. If one was closer, I'd probably drop by several times a week just to check out the inventory.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 9, 2010)

I want from this website:

Glam, Candy Striper, Claudia, Ferrari, Jareth, Le Tigre (long and short), Leia, and some One Curl Clips.

http://kingdom-arts.org/colors.html

Plus they actually fit over my fat head unlike most :wubu:


----------



## Tania (Nov 10, 2010)

I want everything. Including a Trashy custom Carmen...


----------



## Paquito (Nov 10, 2010)

And these, preferably in 42 x 28.


----------



## Vespertine (Nov 10, 2010)

Really, just about any bag from juicy couture makes me squee but here are a couple that stood out on a quick search. Perfectly impractical at $200ish but..omgWANT! 

View attachment juicybag2.jpg


View attachment juicybag3.jpg


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 10, 2010)

I always wanted this bag.. I never got it, I always bought coach because I love their colors.. But, maybe one day I will own this bag.  

View attachment want.jpg


----------



## bigbellyroll (Nov 10, 2010)

I want cool jeans that I can button AND don't look like clown pants from the waist down. They should come out with a reverse fit where the top is the largest part & it tapers down. Who do I see about that?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 10, 2010)

bigbellyroll said:


> I want cool jeans that I can button AND don't look like clown pants from the waist down. They should come out with a reverse fit where the top is the largest part & it tapers down. Who do I see about that?



Skinny jeans?


----------



## bigbellyroll (Nov 10, 2010)

That's funny because I would have never thought my Budha belly would do skinny jeans and I do have big legs - just not anywhere close to the belly. I checked it out and I think I will get the nerve to try 'em on. Thanks!



ThatFatGirl said:


> Skinny jeans?


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 10, 2010)

Guerlain's Shalimar and Hello Kitty fine jewelry


----------



## sowhat (Nov 10, 2010)

I really want this bag:





That or maybe if I bug my mom enough I can pry her Birkin out of her hands without her being cold or dead!


----------



## intraultra (Nov 11, 2010)

Burberry Brit perfume, so many pairs of KVZ flats, and this lipstick:


----------



## b0nnie (Nov 12, 2010)

I want these so bad... 

View attachment pCHIC1-7959338v275[1].jpg


----------



## Paquito (Nov 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


>



Guess what's unavailable now? Fuck my life. I'm inconsolable right now.


----------



## sarie (Nov 16, 2010)

ummm i want everything. 

here are some that i've wanted for time

1 chanel s5018 sunners
2 rolex cosmograph daytona - 14k pleaseee
3 ann demeulemeester glo mesh bag in gunmetal
4 alexander mcqueen gold knuckle duster clutch
5 margiela lellow clutch
6 alexander wang x linda farrow sunners
7 ohh i almost forgot the most reasonable -- maserati quattroporte gts in nero 

View attachment want.JPG


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 16, 2010)

This, this, this, and this... IN MY SIZE. ...Oh, plus these and these, if I could afford them.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 16, 2010)

this was going to be my pressie to myself if the bear show did well so now I will just drool over it instead


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> this was going to be my pressie to myself if the bear show did well so now I will just drool over it instead



So pretty! Where from, Amanda?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 21, 2010)

(http://www.target.com/Coffee-Shop-Belted-Twill-Trench/dp/B0031QN3AO/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1)

something like that, but that actually fits me right length and width-wise, and without buttons the size of saucers.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> So pretty! Where from, Amanda?




lisaslacies.com.au

of course lol sighs and drools (not that I have anyone to wear it for either but still in lust)


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

I want this so badly, not entirely sure where I'd wear it but it's cute!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 22, 2010)

BlackBBW2010 said:


> I want this so badly, not entirely sure where I'd wear it but it's cute!



To an '80s party.  And I say that in a good way. I love retro style and this dress definitely has it going on.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> lisaslacies.com.au
> 
> of course lol sighs and drools (not that I have anyone to wear it for either but still in lust)



Ta for that, SA! I just had a sticky at their site, so many pretty things to consider


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 24, 2010)

BlackBBW2010 said:


> I want this so badly, not entirely sure where I'd wear it but it's cute!



I've had that dress in my shopping basket a few times... lol

Never ordered it though.




View attachment 87577
View attachment 87578
ASOS CURVE Hooded Military Cape £75.00


WANT WANT WANT this sooooo bad!!! Too rich for me though... Sigh!


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

I see your a fellow Asos Curve devotee lol, best bet is to check the clearance section regularly, picked up some good bargains there 



Aust99 said:


> I've had that dress in my shopping basket a few times... lol
> 
> Never ordered it though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 25, 2010)

BlackBBW2010 said:


> I see your a fellow Asos Curve devotee lol, best bet is to check the clearance section regularly, picked up some good bargains there


That's the plan... lol


----------



## Ashleyohtori (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, new to this board! All your wants are so cute! 

My wants for the season:






I need a watch soooo badly. 





It is so cold at night.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 9, 2010)

I wish oh wish i knew how to knit! I want this soooo badly!!
http://www.etsy.com/listing/13474949/pattern-knit-leia-wig


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 9, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I wish oh wish i knew how to knit! I want this soooo badly!!
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/13474949/pattern-knit-leia-wig


 

Haha. My head would catch on fire from the warmth of those ear buns.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 10, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. My head would catch on fire from the warmth of those ear buns.



he he, it's never cold enough to need a hat around here but i still want one


----------



## Vespertine (Dec 10, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I wish oh wish i knew how to knit! I want this soooo badly!!



I'd so buy it if I saw it in a store. I'm not even going to entertain a wish of being able to knit lol. 

I was just coveting this hat, though what I really need to be shopping for is galoshes xP 

View attachment artemishat.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I wish oh wish i knew how to knit! I want this soooo badly!!
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/13474949/pattern-knit-leia-wig



I just read a CNN news article about a little girl who wore that same Princess Leia wig hat. She caught flack from the other kids at her school about her Star Wars water bottle (that she loved) and decided she should get a plain pink one so the kids would leave her alone. It's a really sweet, geeky love and support story. Click on the link and read the rest. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought that looked like a Prince Leia thing. My knitting isn't good enough to knit me one tho...


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 10, 2010)

Vespertine said:


> I'd so buy it if I saw it in a store. I'm not even going to entertain a wish of being able to knit lol.
> 
> I was just coveting this hat, though what I really need to be shopping for is galoshes xP



I WANT THIS... it will go nicely with my menchi hat~!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 10, 2010)

Vespertine said:


> I'd so buy it if I saw it in a store. I'm not even going to entertain a wish of being able to knit lol.
> 
> I was just coveting this hat, though what I really need to be shopping for is galoshes xP


That is a cute hat  I want to learn to knit, something i've wanted to learn for years. Through embroidery i finally learned to cast on.. i now just need to learn the rest 




ThatFatGirl said:


> I just read a CNN news article about a little girl who wore that same Princess Leia wig hat. She caught flack from the other kids at her school about her Star Wars water bottle (that she loved) and decided she should get a plain pink one so the kids would leave her alone. It's a really sweet, geeky love and support story. Click on the link and read the rest. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


I didn't know she got that famous! I read her mom's blog post about her loving Star Wars a month or two ago. It made me sad she was teased about loving Star Wars. I have a son who loves it but he has girlfriends who play Star Wars with him too. Her mom's blog post was a tear jerker. 



cherylharrell said:


> I thought that looked like a Prince Leia thing. My knitting isn't good enough to knit me one tho...


I have been tempted to take a knitting class from the community center but never seem to have time.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 13, 2010)

Buy me this and none of you will get hurt.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Dec 14, 2010)

I have been lusting after these for months. I really just need to man up and spend the 120 cause these are more of less the greatest things to ever grace a foot. 

View attachment tumblr_ldea3x44dI1qdanhco1_500.jpg


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 14, 2010)

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> I have been lusting after these for months. I really just need to man up and spend the 120 cause these are more of less the greatest things to ever grace a foot.



Awesome o.o!


----------



## Tracii (Dec 14, 2010)

BlackBBW2010 said:


> I want this so badly, not entirely sure where I'd wear it but it's cute!



That is so pretty I want it too..


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 15, 2010)

Cute boots! i can't afford them tho so we'll live vicariously thru you.


----------



## toni (Dec 16, 2010)

I will take these in black or silver size 9 please. 

Stupid Oprah put them on her list of things she loves and now they are on backorder. GRRRRRRRR! 

View attachment sparkleyuggs.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are such cute boots!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 19, 2010)

Thymes Kimono Rose & SJP perfume:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 20, 2010)

Cars are fashion too right?  But I want mine with all black everything. 

View attachment goal.jpg


View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 20, 2010)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cars are fashion too right?  But I want mine with all black everything.


 
NICE!

Is that an Audi? I love me some Audi.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 20, 2010)

I just had a quick nosy on the New Look website...what a mistake, now I really want these.... Damn redundancy 

http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/inspire-to-plus-sizes/lace-tunic_213167701?productFind=search

http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/inspire-to-plus-sizes/spotty-2-in-1-cardigan_203135149

http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/tall/belted-faux-fur-coat_201034516


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 20, 2010)

That lace tunic is beautiful, Ginge - I really want it too now! So sorry about the redundancy.  Internet window shopping is near impossible to avoid when you're down and out...

There's a few things I've been admiring. My style has completely changed over the last couple of months and I realise I need to donate more than half my wardrobe and start replacing it if I'm going to stop feeling so damn fugly in myself. Here are a few things that'd make me feel more myself!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> NICE!
> 
> Is that an Audi? I love me some Audi.



Isn't a beauty? It's actually a 2011 Saab. I'd really love that one, but for now I'm looking at used ones which to me is just as good. I'm only going to purchased Certified Pre-Owned. It's on my list of things for the coming year.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 21, 2010)

My Uggs just aren't cut out for the snow and ice so I decided to invest in a pair of nice Rocket Dogs (£69.99 from _Simply Be_) with traction. My sister already has the tan version of these which are perfect, as I know they'll fit my calves, so am really looking forward to them arriving! Might Get some cool socks from Sock Dreams to go with them...


----------



## Tania (Dec 21, 2010)

Those are pretty bad-ass, Amy.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 21, 2010)

Tania said:


> Those are pretty bad-ass, Amy.



Thanks, Tania! It's 2AM and I'm just sat here, staring at them. That's how much I can't friggin' wait for these boots!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 21, 2010)

There are many obstacles between me and this boot: budgetary and availability in my size, but damn I still WANT.


----------



## penguin (Dec 21, 2010)

I've just realised that Torrid do international delivery, so I put together a wishlist. I'm hoping that once my ex starts paying the correct amount of child support, and catches up with what he owes, then I'll be able to finally buy myself something new AND cute.

I also want to be able to afford new shoes (I have very big feet), so I'm leaving heavy hints with family and friends for gift vouchers to the one shoe store in town I can buy shoes at


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 22, 2010)

Those Rocket Dog boots are so cute.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 22, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> My Uggs just aren't cut out for the snow and ice so I decided to invest in a pair of nice Rocket Dogs (£69.99 from _Simply Be_) with traction. My sister already has the tan version of these which are perfect, as I know they'll fit my calves, so am really looking forward to them arriving! Might Get some cool socks from Sock Dreams to go with them...



WANT also... badly~!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 22, 2010)

penguin said:


> I've just realised that Torrid do international delivery, so I put together a wishlist. I'm hoping that once my ex starts paying the correct amount of child support, and catches up with what he owes, then I'll be able to finally buy myself something new AND cute.
> 
> I also want to be able to afford new shoes (I have very big feet), so I'm leaving heavy hints with family and friends for gift vouchers to the one shoe store in town I can buy shoes at



I've always liked Torrid's stuff and have considered ordering before, but I've never been sure because of the shipping cost abraod. It's based on weight and I've no idea what it might come to... do they get back to you with an estimate if you message them before ordering, quoting the items you'd be buying?


----------



## penguin (Dec 22, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've always liked Torrid's stuff and have considered ordering before, but I've never been sure because of the shipping cost abraod. It's based on weight and I've no idea what it might come to... do they get back to you with an estimate if you message them before ordering, quoting the items you'd be buying?



A friend of mine said she put in four items today and it said it would be $48 to ship it over. I haven't checked further than that as yet, but I might either combine orders with her/some others, or see if it would be cheaper to ship it to a US address and have a friend mail it to me. I'll look into shipping details more when I get closer to ordering.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 22, 2010)

penguin said:


> A friend of mine said she put in four items today and it said it would be $48 to ship it over. I haven't checked further than that as yet, but I might either combine orders with her/some others, or see if it would be cheaper to ship it to a US address and have a friend mail it to me. I'll look into shipping details more when I get closer to ordering.



£31 for shipping for four items... what kind of items were they? Heavy things like jeans and boots or light-weight tops? A friend suggested a while ago combining orders to split the shipping cost, so thanks for reminding me! Will ask her if she wants to try it some time.


----------



## penguin (Dec 22, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> £31 for shipping for four items... what kind of items were they? Heavy things like jeans and boots or light-weight tops? A friend suggested a while ago combining orders to split the shipping cost, so thanks for reminding me! Will ask her if she wants to try it some time.



I don't know, I didn't ask! I probably should have. I plan on buying a lot of knickers and t shirts from them, so they shouldn't be too heavy.


----------



## Tau (Dec 22, 2010)

So many of you with such staggeringly good taste!! *droolz* I want so, so hard: 

View attachment zombie.jpg


----------



## Lina (Dec 24, 2010)

I am in desperate need/want of a yellow mini skirt. I even tried to make one and that failed soooo bad. Maybe Santa will be nice this year? (By magically making this skirt and then delivering it to me for FREE)


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 24, 2010)

I bet it would look good on you too...


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 26, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I've had that dress in my shopping basket a few times... lol
> 
> Never ordered it though.
> 
> ...



Funny thing happened.... I got it in black before Christmas as my Chrissy pressie to myself... it arrived and it's fabulous... The sort of thing I hope will last for years and years to come... then I take a peak on ASOS.co.uk and see that it's now half price..... I knew that would happen.. I waited soooooooo long for it to move to the sales (notice it's not available in black anymore thank god). Anyway...... to satisfy my passion for this piece, I got it in kakhi too.... feeling generous to myself... stuff the bills this month... lol


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 26, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Funny thing happened.... I got it in black before Christmas as my Chrissy pressie to myself... it arrived and it's fabulous... The sort of thing I hope will last for years and years to come... then I take a peak on ASOS.co.uk and see that it's now half price..... I knew that would happen.. I waited soooooooo long for it to move to the sales (notice it's not available in black anymore thank god). Anyway...... to satisfy my passion for this piece, I got it in kakhi too.... feeling generous to myself... stuff the bills this month... lol



Aw that's happened to me before too, Nat; but it is good that you didn't really miss out considering it's not in black.  I've been skint since early December so haven't been able to get anything I've taken a fancy to, but I'm massively relieved now considering everything I would've bought has gone on sale! I won't get paid in time to get any of the remaining stock, but I'm glad I didn't have to pay extra at least!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 31, 2010)

I very rarely covet an item, clothing or otherwise. But I am absolutely besotted by this UFO necklace - http://www.meandzena.com/p56/*We-Come-In-Peace*-UFO-Necklace/product_info.html Everything about it is just wonderful!!!!

I am also very taken with the open chested robot locket necklace - http://www.meandzena.com/p55/*Mighty-Robot*-Locket-Necklace/product_info.html

*sigh* :smitten:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 4, 2011)

I get paid tomorrow! Although I can't have all these things, at least it's more realistic to want them now...


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 4, 2011)

Amy, WHERE is that olive-y green tunic/dress from? I LOVE it!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 4, 2011)

It's just come in at the ASOS Curve range, Laura, as did the pink dress and two others not shown here  It's beautiful, isn't it? I think it'd be great for all sorts of occassions casual and formal, so I'll definitely get it I think.


----------



## Ashleyohtori (Jan 4, 2011)

All the designs at ASOS look so good! What's the quality like on their house brand?


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ashleyohtori said:


> All the designs at ASOS look so good! What's the quality like on their house brand?



Mixed reviews from me.... I have received some shonky things in the past.... but I keep going back as it's more often than not good quality products... and the things that weren't, I got in the sales anyway so maybe that was why... 

It's my favourite online fatty shop anyway.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm unemployed, please don't let me...





Too late.


----------



## Ashleyohtori (Jan 6, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Mixed reviews from me.... I have received some shonky things in the past.... but I keep going back as it's more often than not good quality products... and the things that weren't, I got in the sales anyway so maybe that was why...
> 
> It's my favourite online fatty shop anyway.



Thanks for the info. I've been eyeing many a thing from ASOS for a long time. :happy:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 6, 2011)

My sister and brother-in-law got me an Amazon gift card for Christmas, which is crazy because my sister's the queen of practical gifts. BUT I got my snow boots!!!

I love them, love them, looooove them. They remind me of being a kid and being excited about snow because I got to wear my snowsuit and puffy hat. I kinda can't wait to shovel in them. And I HATE WINTER.






ETA: This should probably be in the just bought thread, but I am particularly happy to see this 1-year long want become a reality.


----------



## BrownDown09 (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=solid+dresses&productid=CL0021334&pcat=DRESSES I so want this dress its so cute!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 9, 2011)

atleast I know I'm not at risk of splurging on any clothes by Jibri, as much as I adore them, there's just no way I can afford them


http://www.etsy.com/listing/64528018/jibri-plus-size-black-sheer-pencil-dress?ref=v1_other_2


----------



## Ashleyohtori (Jan 11, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> My sister and brother-in-law got me an Amazon gift card for Christmas, which is crazy because my sister's the queen of practical gifts. BUT I got my snow boots!!!
> 
> I love them, love them, looooove them. They remind me of being a kid and being excited about snow because I got to wear my snowsuit and puffy hat. I kinda can't wait to shovel in them. And I HATE WINTER.
> 
> ...



My friend has these same brand of boots and she loves them also. I'm thinking about purchasing a pair for myself.....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Ashleyohtori said:


> My friend has these same brand of boots and she loves them also. I'm thinking about purchasing a pair for myself.....



I just want to follow this up since my first post was after wearing them once. I've now had them through a New England blizzard including several half mile walks through snow and hour shoveling events and my feet never ONCE got cold or wet. In fact, if anything my feet were sweaty! So love these. 

Also, I got three stranger "I love your boots!" comments, which is fun.

And a special fat girl bonus is that I can get these on and off without bending over or using my hands. They just slide on.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.zazzle.com/my_own_time_tshirt-235120559005558791

<3 Zelda Shirts Make Me Drool. I'ma own this one day, One day soon I hope!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 18, 2011)

I never would've thought Marks & Spencer would be good considering how most of their stuff in designed to be worn in coffins, but after seeing this tunic today I realised they actually get some things right. Their stuff may be a little pricey, but I'm _sick _of doing the rounds at Evans and New Look right now.


----------



## Ashleyohtori (Jan 18, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just want to follow this up since my first post was after wearing them once. I've now had them through a New England blizzard including several half mile walks through snow and hour shoveling events and my feet never ONCE got cold or wet. In fact, if anything my feet were sweaty! So love these.
> 
> Also, I got three stranger "I love your boots!" comments, which is fun.
> 
> And a special fat girl bonus is that I can get these on and off without bending over or using my hands. They just slide on.



Thanks for the update. I'm saving up my money!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 21, 2011)

Fendi Floral Zucca Roll Tote Bag 

It's only $985


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been battling with myself over getting this denim tunic from Dorothy Perkins, but I guess I can stop now - they've sold out in my size within days, including in the lighter denim colour. Kinda sad but at the same time relieved I won't 'have' to spend money now.


----------



## Tania (Jan 21, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Fendi Floral Zucca Roll Tote Bag
> 
> It's only $985



I want a girl with extensions in her hair 
Bamboo earrings. At least two pair
A Fendi bag and a bad attitude -
That's all I need to get me in a good mood!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

Just saw this is Roaman's resort wear line.....I think I'm going to get it:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 21, 2011)

Tania said:


> I want a girl with extensions in her hair
> Bamboo earrings. At least two pair
> A Fendi bag and a bad attitude -
> That's all I need to get me in a good mood!



My hair is real, yo. Haha.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 21, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just want to follow this up since my first post was after wearing them once. I've now had them through a New England blizzard including several half mile walks through snow and hour shoveling events and my feet never ONCE got cold or wet. In fact, if anything my feet were sweaty! So love these.
> 
> Also, I got three stranger "I love your boots!" comments, which is fun.
> 
> And a special fat girl bonus is that I can get these on and off without bending over or using my hands. They just slide on.



LINK ME TO THE BOOTS! I NEED THEM!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 21, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> My sister and brother-in-law got me an Amazon gift card for Christmas, which is crazy because my sister's the queen of practical gifts. BUT I got my snow boots!!!
> 
> I love them, love them, looooove them. They remind me of being a kid and being excited about snow because I got to wear my snowsuit and puffy hat. I kinda can't wait to shovel in them. And I HATE WINTER.
> 
> ...



How do these run for width not only in the foot but the calf as well? I know the material is stretch, but are they still wide enough for a fat calf? They are super cute and with 5 months of winter these would come in handy and mine are wearing out.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 22, 2011)

I got that Roamans catalog too. We want to see pics of you in the dress. That Dorothy Perkins site has some nice stuff on it but it is all too small to fit me lol. Plus shipping from the UK would probably cost too much...


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 22, 2011)

cherylharrell said:


> Plus shipping from the UK would probably cost too much...



You know... it's not that bad..... International shipping from the UK stores is generally between 5 and 15 pounds, which is around $22 US at max.... International shipping from US stores can run as high as $60... so in comparison, it's fantastic really.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 22, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> You know... it's not that bad..... International shipping from the UK stores is generally between 5 and 15 pounds, which is around $22 US at max.... International shipping from US stores can run as high as $60... so in comparison, it's fantastic really.



How much some US clothing stores charge to ship abroad really pisses me off, especially since UK stores do indeed ship for so little, considering. It's not faaaaair, be nice back.


----------



## staceysmith (Jan 22, 2011)

I just found a bunch of dresses, but I want to lose a little bit of weight first before I get them.

(woo hoo, my first gym class in years! xD It's "Stress Managment" but we're allowed to use to pool <3 CAN'T WAAAAIT TO SWIM!)


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 22, 2011)

View attachment 89540
From Evans.... 



I hope this is still available in March when I'm back to shopping. It's really cheap and I could actually justify getting it but, I would have to buy more items to justify the postage... And that is against the rule..


----------



## Tania (Jan 23, 2011)

Stine, I have the purple skirt, but in Lagoon - I really like it!

Aust, I love horizontal stripes! I hope they still have it when it's time to shop again.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the sipping ya'll. Too bad overseas shipping is so much...


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, Dorothy Perkins website, why do you taunt me so?!













It's my birthday this week...might be buying myself some presents!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 24, 2011)

I want that spotted tunic too, Ginge!

On another note, my wardrobe clear-out is finally completed. There were only a few things worthy of re-selling and they can be found *here* on my Ebay.

Items are all size 22/24, including several tops, tunics, cardigans, dresses and an *Evans leather bomber jacket*, originally £90.00 but only £30.00 with P&P on my listings.  I also ship overseas!

(Posting here because my Dims marketplace listing is taking too long to be accepted.)


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 24, 2011)

I want......


a bunch of shit off of asos.com as - THEY HAVE FREE WORLDWIDE SHIPPING - but i'm angry at them, because my last order is TWO WEEKS late 

Basically, i'm playing hard to get.....


----------



## Tania (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck with your sales, Amy - I love that colorblock dress!!

Laura, I feel you re: Dorothy Perkins. They have a bow cardigan I love but can't really justify at this moment. 

I don't blame you, Bobbi. Make sure they get it right first!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 25, 2011)

I looked at the Dorothy Perkins website and the clothes were too small to fit me. Oh well I live in the US anyway...


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 25, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> I want......
> 
> 
> a bunch of shit off of asos.com as - THEY HAVE FREE WORLDWIDE SHIPPING - but i'm angry at them, because my last order is TWO WEEKS late
> ...


My Yours CLothing order is two weeks late... they said the post is slow... lol.

Poor excuse in my book.. I ordered on the 29th Dec... One month is unexceptable in my books... I'm waiting till Friday before I contact them again.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 25, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> My Yours CLothing order is two weeks late... they said the post is slow... lol.
> 
> Poor excuse in my book.. I ordered on the 29th Dec... One month is unexceptable in my books... I'm waiting till Friday before I contact them again.



I would understand post going out late because of weather, etc, but on my 'order tracking' it says that they have tried to DELIVER my package for over 20 days and that i WASN'T HOME. Which is bollocks. I have been home between 7-8 am every bloody day- which is when they claim to have tried to deliver it


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 26, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> I would understand post going out late because of weather, etc, but on my 'order tracking' it says that they have tried to DELIVER my package for over 20 days and that i WASN'T HOME. Which is bollocks. I have been home between 7-8 am every bloody day- which is when they claim to have tried to deliver it



I hate the feeling hey... We have paid for our stuff and have the expectation that it will get to us, and in a reasonable time. I'm worried because YOURS don't track international orders so if it's not here by Friday, then I need to start getting angry with them.... I know of another person who ordered from YOURS a day before me and received hers last week... so something is wrong. 

Sounds like ASOS are bullshitting you... In the past, my orders have either been left outside my front door (if they are a small order), hidden between my bins (lucky I saw that one the next morning) or I have received a card saying to call this number to rearrange the delivery... I've given instructions to put the package in the back yard, by leaving the gate unlocked and it's not been a problem. If they have actually been attempting to deliver the package, then you should have one of those "sorry we missed you" notes. 

Hope it comes soon... mine too.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 26, 2011)

I seriously want this!! I am soo tempted to buy this for my romantic night away on the 4th but dunno if it'd get here on time.. I have a fetish for corsets.. They look funny on my big round belly but i still love them..


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I seriously want this!! I am soo tempted to buy this for my romantic night away on the 4th but dunno if it'd get here on time.. I have a fetish for corsets.. They look funny on my big round belly but i still love them..


They have it in red at Hips and Curves right now on sale for Valentine's Day..........


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 26, 2011)

That's the same corest only green. I have way to much red stuff. i thought the green would go well with my red hair... it's so tempting since it's on sale!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> That's the same corest only green. I have way to much red stuff. i thought the green would go well with my red hair... it's so tempting since it's on sale!


Honestly I would prefer the green one myself.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 28, 2011)

I've made a few sales on eBay and can now afford _one _of these. I need something to go with full-length black leggings and black satin pumps for smart occassions, and I really can't decide between the first two. The third is just something I seriously WANT.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Just saw this is Roaman's resort wear line.....I think I'm going to get it:



Can you link me to this? You have no idea how long i've been searching for JUST THAT.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 28, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've made a few sales on eBay and can now afford _one _of these. I need something to go with full-length black leggings and black satin pumps for smart occassions, and I really can't decide between the first two. The third is just something I seriously WANT.



I reckon the first top/dress/thingy would look great with black leggings and chunking gold jewelry!



Nat - I FINALLY got the number for the local courier, and they're bringing it on Monday. I did tell them it was bullshit because they never left a 'we missed you' card!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 28, 2011)

Weeze said:


> Can you link me to this? You have no idea how long i've been searching for JUST THAT.



here ya go 
http://www.roamans.com/clothing/Seq....aspx?PfId=86553&DeptId=21679&ProductTypeId=1


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh man. I need more money. I need to go shopping! I deserve these nice clothes.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 29, 2011)

I wantttt....... a playsuit thingy, with longs sleeves and short leggies.....



I also THINK I want this dress from ASOS curve, but have no idea how i'd coordinate it, and not sure how an accordion skirt would sit on my belly 

View attachment image4xl.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 29, 2011)

ALSO, I just missed out on bagging one of Beth Ditto's domino dresses from her first collection.....I didn't know about it at the time, otherwise would have snatched one up originally. 

Does anyone have it in a UK22 and want to sell it to me?!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 29, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> ALSO, I just missed out on bagging one of Beth Ditto's domino dresses from her first collection.....I didn't know about it at the time, otherwise would have snatched one up originally.
> 
> Does anyone have it in a UK22 and want to sell it to me?!



I want it too!!! I have been searching ebay for it but it never comes up.... I need a UK 24 or UK 26....


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 30, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I want it too!!! I have been searching ebay for it but it never comes up.... I need a UK 24 or UK 26....



seeing as we're not arguing over sizes, lets make sure to tell each other if we see it! xx


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 30, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> seeing as we're not arguing over sizes, lets make sure to tell each other if we see it! xx



No worries... lol. I'd prefer the 26.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG... I am SO sad I can't afford one of these from Evans. I think they're sexy as hell and would LOVE to own a pair. If I had someone to show them off to I'd find a way.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 30, 2011)

A little dubious about the military, two-pocket style, but it looks so much better in person.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm obsessed with sleeveless tops right now, and it's not even Spring for another few months. I'm determined to wear a sleeveless top without a bolero and cardigan this year, and I can't stop looking at all the ones I might like! I'm dying to buy one of these even though I won't be able to wear it yet! Plus, I should probably spend what money I have on things I need _now_... but still... I think I'm so obsessed with it all right now because I'm afraid of sweat patches. These would hide them. There aren't many sleeveless tops that'll do that.










All these: Joe Browns Plus at Simply Be.


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2011)

That shirt has a great cut, Paquito.

Tiff, how did the shoveling in your new boots go?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Tina said:


> That shirt has a great cut, Paquito.
> 
> Tiff, how did the shoveling in your new boots go?



It was awesome, for shoveling! I can walk through pretty much anything and m feet never get wet or cold. They do get damp, these things are so warm my feet sweat like it's summer. Good times! Best $90 of my life.


----------



## Tania (Feb 1, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> It was awesome, for shoveling! I can walk through pretty much anything and m feet never get wet or cold. They do get damp, these things are so warm my feet sweat like it's summer. Good times! Best $90 of my life.



Awesome! These are the stories I love to hear.


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2011)

It's wonderful that they're making such a difference for you, Tiff.  I wish it looked like they would fit my ankles and calves, because those boots rock. I really need something, as I'm wearing regular leather mules from cloudwalkers... Not good.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 2, 2011)

Yea, not having the right shoes during a northern winter sucks! I had leaky boots last winter. Bog boots are great for wide, flat feet like mine but I def don't recommend for ladies with cankles or fluffy feet. :/

While you ladies want the Evans Beth Ditto domino dress, I want the gray floral fitted dress from the recent collection. Size 28 please!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 2, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yea, not having the right shoes during a northern winter sucks! I had leaky boots last winter. Bog boots are great for wide, flat feet like mine but I def don't recommend for ladies with cankles or fluffy feet. :/
> 
> While you ladies want the Evans Beth Ditto domino dress, I want the gray floral fitted dress from the recent collection. Size 28 please!!!


I have it in a 26.... but I loves it....  I'll keep an eye on ebay for ya.


----------



## coriander (Feb 10, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> How much some US clothing stores charge to ship abroad really pisses me off, especially since UK stores do indeed ship for so little, considering. It's not faaaaair, be nice back.



Word. ASOS does free delivery worldwide! I love them so hard. I got these little babies for just over $30 USD:

ETA: I wasn't trying to brag or anything, I just started thinking about my shoes and got REALLY excited! Lol...sorry if I came off that way! 

View attachment image1s.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 13, 2011)

oh god oh god.... ASOS is KILLING ME.


still have free shipping, and I NEED this.... (if only it was a playsuit  but still....) 

View attachment image1xl.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 14, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> oh god oh god.... ASOS is KILLING ME.
> 
> 
> still have free shipping, and I NEED this.... (if only it was a playsuit  but still....)



Bobbie... I have been ordering one item at a time as it lessons the hit to the bank account.... Loving this free shopping... Oh, and don't add up the totals over the month.. lol


----------



## coriander (Feb 14, 2011)

Seriously, you guys, I just checked this thread again and now I *have* to go look at the ASOS site. 

But I'm just looking (I hope)! :blush:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 22, 2011)

This!


Size 4x please!


----------



## Tania (Feb 22, 2011)

That's a pretty dress, Misty! Very springy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 22, 2011)

Tania said:


> That's a pretty dress, Misty! Very springy!



Thanks! I hope to get it someday before it sells out!


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Feb 26, 2011)

Love this from Yours Clothing...though not too sure about the length


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 27, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> This!
> 
> 
> Size 4x please!



Sold. Out. *sigh*


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2011)

I really, really, really, really want this. I am not sure if it will fit my body type. It's just so pretty!!


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 8, 2011)

just the gray, they have 4X in other colors(unless of course you wanted the gray then nevermind)





MisticalMisty said:


> Sold. Out. *sigh*


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 10, 2011)

There's nothing I don't love about this, from the panne velvet to the ostrich feathers. The only thing is I can't decide what color. Black? Burgundy? Deep midnight? Forest Green? Plum?


----------



## crayola box (Mar 10, 2011)

That blue is stunning, I love burgundy and am sure its lovely in green, but that blue seems more...unexpected. Very pretty and high drama.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 12, 2011)

I like the blue too. Post pix when you get it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 13, 2011)

I desperately want these shoes. They're canvas so they breathe, they seem like they'd be good for doing a lot of walking in, and they are adorable.


----------



## Tania (Mar 13, 2011)

I want the platinum/diamond bunny head necklace that the Playboy Playmates get. You can buy the regular version for 2k, or spend 5k on the PMOY special edition style. :/ (Or you can spend 30 bucks for the licensed rhodium and crystal knockoff, ha!)

They're cute and retro and I fricking love the idea of a 220 pound playmate.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are cute shoes! Do they have them in double wide width? Just wondering...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 13, 2011)

cherylharrell said:


> Those are cute shoes! Do they have them in double wide width? Just wondering...



I don't think so. Just one width, I think.


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=430443&CategoryID=35708#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D42





I want this for prom 

Mom says no.


----------



## crayola box (Mar 13, 2011)

That's adorable, why is your mom against it?


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. The shoes won't fit me then...


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a new want.. I bought that dress i posted previously.. Now i want this for the summer:




I also want this:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Mar 24, 2011)

My dad is being super awesome and supportive and has said that if there's anything I need, I should just get it. I'm in dire need of new clothes after having thrown out 2/3s of what I own (to charity, and all stuff I'll just never use again), and because warm weather is on its way. I've been looking in the sales and at the cheapest things to not take advantage of his generosity, but I can't stop looking at this top. It's £22 though. I could get two, maybe three in the sale for that. I'll have to find something to sell if I want this.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 25, 2011)

This is screaming my name


----------



## Tania (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a cheongsam EXACTLY like that once, from the jacquard pattern to the frogs on the collar.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome jersey sandals... comfiest I've ever owned. So pleased.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 27, 2011)

ASOS - I have a 10% code but it's not enough of a discount.... I want these items, the bag the most....
View attachment 91741


View attachment 91742


View attachment 91743



I'm going to wait to see if these items make it into clearence.... The bag will possibly be bought next week.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice bag, the tops are nice too but the bag is what I want more.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 27, 2011)

Nat- I have been looking at that bag too! Where did you get the voucher? lucky girl x


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bobbie, I did a survey for ASOS that they sent me in email and I got the code as a reward but it expired in like a day and it only gave me like £4 off so I'm going to wait until I get a 20% off code.. Oh and it didn't count towards the bag for some reason... I'll probably get it anyway though after pay day on Thursday... Not many bills this time.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 28, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I desperately want these shoes. They're canvas so they breathe, they seem like they'd be good for doing a lot of walking in, and they are adorable.



My girlfriend has those(in green)! I wear them with knee shorts, but she won't let me out of her sight when I have them on.  I've threatened to gank them, 'cause I can walk forever without my feet bothering me.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 31, 2011)

maybe in red


----------



## mel (Mar 31, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Awesome jersey sandals... comfiest I've ever owned. So pleased.



Kuuuute!!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 31, 2011)

Love that orange floral dress. It has a neat 60's vibe to it...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 2, 2011)

I **want** anything from Bath & Body Works - they're having a great sale this weekend (and I have coupons) and I'm too sick to leave the house


----------



## Tania (Apr 10, 2011)

So I discovered REI. As in, the upstairs where all the clothes live. Holy shit!

I tried on this Hard Wear bra/tank and overtee and fell in love. Doesn't look like much, but it's supercomf and would be amazing for the gym, disneyland, camping...anything! *swoons*

I also stopped by Talbot's and tried on this Tiffany-blue ruffly jacket. All they had was 14 petite and 16 misses; the 14 fell perfectly, but was slightly too small in the left arm, while the 16 was just too damned long-waisted. Yes, tall people sometimes need petite sizes!!! 

Also, I want a Nike tennis dress. I give not a shit about tennis, but the dresses look like they'd be awesome for gym, long walks, theme parking, and so on. 

View attachment 50f8464b-d582-4c94-b0b2-ca4661170e3a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0711.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Shame about the jacket. It and the skirt look so good on you...


----------



## Tania (Apr 11, 2011)

That's my eshakti blue nautical sundress! It happened to be my outfit for the day.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 15, 2011)

I've learned to stop wanting things since becoming unemployed, but this is the first thing I've _really _pined for in a while.


----------



## mel (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.rissyroos.com/products/Fabulouss_br_Style_42534F-16291-24.html

and

http://www.rissyroos.com/products/Night_Moves_Plus_Size_br_Style_6366W-16780-24.html

:batting::sad::smitten::goodbye::really sad:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2011)

mel said:


> http://www.rissyroos.com/products/Fabulouss_br_Style_42534F-16291-24.html
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Holy moly I want the first one so bad I could taste it. WOW!!!!


----------



## mel (Apr 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Holy moly I want the first one so bad I could taste it. WOW!!!!



I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we could share it??


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2011)

mel said:


> I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we could share it??


Only if you're a size 30 and even then I'd need to take it to an inventive seamstress. LOL


----------



## mel (Apr 21, 2011)

hair extensions. 

anyone have them? before and after pics? cost? upkeep?

I cut my hair off last feb and now growing it back out and I miss my long hair


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2011)

My wedding band broke...*sigh* So, we are looking for a new set for me.

I want aquamarine. It's Rob's birthstone. Mine is a diamond, which I know most women want, but not me. 

Anyways, these are the two that I've narrowed it down to at the moment.

I think I'm leaning more towards the more antique looking of the two. It looks like a ring that could have been passed down.

What do you guys think?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> My wedding band broke...*sigh* So, we are looking for a new set for me.
> 
> I want aquamarine. It's Rob's birthstone. Mine is a diamond, which I know most women want, but not me.
> 
> ...


The first one which is a princess cut if I'm not mistaken. *I* would wear that.


----------



## Tania (Apr 23, 2011)

I like them both, but I agree that the Edwardian-look chased setting on the bottom is prettiest!


----------



## Duchess of York (Apr 23, 2011)

LOVING the princess cut on the left. DOO EEETTTT!!



MisticalMisty said:


> My wedding band broke...*sigh* So, we are looking for a new set for me.
> 
> I want aquamarine. It's Rob's birthstone. Mine is a diamond, which I know most women want, but not me.
> 
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2011)

I think we have decided on the Antique setting. It's Rob's favorite and I like that it's unique.

Thanks for your input. Now, to start saving pennies..LOL


----------



## mel (Apr 23, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> My wedding band broke...*sigh* So, we are looking for a new set for me.
> 
> I want aquamarine. It's Rob's birthstone. Mine is a diamond, which I know most women want, but not me.
> 
> ...




ohhh I reallllly like the princess cut one. Very pretty!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 23, 2011)

The one you chose is almost exactly like my grandmother's set.....which my daughter had sized and now wears as hers. The only exception is that is is a diamond rather than an aquamarine.

Very lovely, Misty!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2011)

mel said:


> ohhh I reallllly like the princess cut one. Very pretty!





Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> The one you chose is almost exactly like my grandmother's set.....which my daughter had sized and now wears as hers. The only exception is that is is a diamond rather than an aquamarine.
> 
> Very lovely, Misty!



I think that's what really drew me to it Kara. 

P.S. I'm glad to see you posting again


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 24, 2011)

I feel for ya. Mine broke some yrs ago and it cost too much to have it fixed. So on our 20th anniversary I had my late hubby get me another one. Got it out of the Roamans catalog as that was the only place I could find one in a size 10 and cheap. After hubby passed in March 2009, when I moved in with my folks, I forgot to get my wedding ring. Guess it got thrown out I suppose. Oh well...


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two Eshakti coupons burning a hole in my email box asking to be used.. this is my new want! My second dress from them arrives today! 





I want it either in this color or a jade green. Haven't decided yet


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I think we have decided on the Antique setting. It's Rob's favorite and I like that it's unique.
> 
> Thanks for your input. Now, to start saving pennies..LOL



That ring you chose is really pretty and looks uncommon which is always a plus in my book


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2011)

mel said:


> hair extensions.
> 
> anyone have them? before and after pics? cost? upkeep?
> 
> I cut my hair off last feb and now growing it back out and I miss my long hair



I have the clip in kind. So i have little maintenance. I am not 100% happy with them but i think it's cuz they're just a little off color wise from my hair and i haven't dyed them to match. I also have a hard time making sure that the clips don't show in my real hair. I got mine off of ebay for $40 so i got cheap ones. They're real hair though!


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/black-cherry-vintage-bikini.html

Its sold out, but I'm trying to figure out if I have the balls to wear one anyway.


----------



## Tania (Apr 29, 2011)

I want their pink Marilyn suit!


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 29, 2011)

I know, I like that one too!!


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 8, 2011)




----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


>



ohh I really like the top 2.


----------



## tiafp (May 9, 2011)

mel said:


> hair extensions.
> 
> anyone have them? before and after pics? cost? upkeep?
> 
> I cut my hair off last feb and now growing it back out and I miss my long hair



I have a bunch of Jessica Simpson clip in extensions, and I love them. They were ~$40 each from hautelook.com. They can get a bit tangly after a few wears, but I just wash them in the sink with a bit of shampoo  Well worth it imo.


Right now I want a ton of stuff from Gisela Ramirez, but it's way out of my price range


----------



## asmiletoday (May 9, 2011)

obsessed with this swimsuit ,but for $130 I cant pull the trigger


View attachment lg_monaco_fuchsia.jpg


----------



## mel (May 9, 2011)

asmiletoday said:


> obsessed with this swimsuit ,but for $130 I cant pull the trigger
> 
> 
> View attachment 93230



do it do it do it do it 
peer pressure peer pressure peer pressure


----------



## asmiletoday (May 10, 2011)

mel said:


> do it do it do it do it
> peer pressure peer pressure peer pressure



:::Looks away from the screen and clicks purchase::::

Hot Dang! Mama's going to look fierce on the beach!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2011)

You've made an excellent choice. That bathing suit is ADORABLE!


----------



## mel (May 10, 2011)

asmiletoday said:


> :::Looks away from the screen and clicks purchase::::
> 
> Hot Dang! Mama's going to look fierce on the beach!



Holla!!!!!! oh my gosh..it's so cute..you have to post when you get it and tell us how fierce you are!


----------



## Tania (May 11, 2011)

That's a hot swimsuit!


----------



## b0nnie (May 12, 2011)

Grrr...I want this so bad but I can't spend $96.99 on it 

View attachment dress.JPG


----------



## Tania (May 12, 2011)

Dress is sweeeet, Bonnie...real sweet.


----------



## mel (May 12, 2011)

b0nnie said:


> Grrr...I want this so bad but I can't spend $96.99 on it



this worked before so I shall try i again..lol

do it do it do it do it 
peer pressure peer pressure peer pressure


----------



## hiddenexposure (May 20, 2011)

b0nnie said:


> Grrr...I want this so bad but I can't spend $96.99 on it



where is that dress from, it is gorgeous!!


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 21, 2011)

most of the monifc swimsuits are awesome this season...but...


the alexandra draped dress...oh god....it's my PERFECT DRESS. 

View attachment alexandrablack_front.jpg


----------



## Cors (May 22, 2011)

Pretty swimsuit and dresses on this page! I second Mel, do it do it do it! Post pics, too!


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 22, 2011)

Want these Yellowbox Sandals in the black! 

View attachment yellowbox.jpg


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

I just luurrrrvve these knickers at the moment - basically any knickers with the corset style lacing up the back - these are from fredericks of hollywood but im in the UK so dont really want to pay $36 for shipping one pair to me!!!! Does anybody know where I can find some (relatively cheap) in the UK?


----------



## Cors (May 24, 2011)

What size are you and did you check out the UK high street stores (La Senza, Ann Summers) already? If not most adult stores like Lovehoney should have a plus size lingerie / knickers section (eg. here) and you might have some luck there!


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

Cors said:


> What size are you and did you check out the UK high street stores (La Senza, Ann Summers) already? If not most adult stores like Lovehoney should have a plus size lingerie / knickers section (eg. here) and you might have some luck there!



size uk 20-22 - i already checked out lovehoney and i ended up buying these - http://www.lovehoney.co.uk/product.cfm?p=20733 in black but they dont quite live up to the look of the fredericks ones which i posted before - although i like them, they are not completely what i wanted!! im so damn picky!


----------



## Tania (May 24, 2011)

I've set aside some cash for the Blue Bubble-Up dress from the Bettie Page Clothing/Tatyana line. One of their official retailers has it up on ebay for preorder, with an estimated delivery date of July 1. I'm not sure if this is based on the independent retailer release date or BPC's, though, because Bettie Page claimed they were releasing their summer dresses next week. That said, they may be releasing other summer line dresses and NOT Bubble-Up. But ugh, I hate waiting. I've been waiting since WINTER when I first saw the photos.


----------



## mel (May 24, 2011)

Tania said:


> I've set aside some cash for the Blue Bubble-Up dress from the Bettie Page Clothing/Tatyana line. One of their official retailers has it up on ebay for preorder, with an estimated delivery date of July 1. I'm not sure if this is based on the independent retailer release date or BPC's, though, because Bettie Page claimed they were releasing their summer dresses next week. That said, they may be releasing other summer line dresses and NOT Bubble-Up. But ugh, I hate waiting. I've been waiting since WINTER when I first saw the photos.



WOWOWOWOWOOWOWOOWOOWOW..did I saw wow? that dress is AmaZinG!!!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 24, 2011)

asmiletoday....loooook what I founddd for you!


(and anyone else who's interested of course) 

View attachment tumblr_llns5al71J1qhei8lo1_500.jpg


----------



## b0nnie (May 26, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> where is that dress from, it is gorgeous!!



It was on amazon but I don't remember exactly what store or anything...I didn't want to tempt myself so I erased the info on it...lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 26, 2011)

So... I'm kind of obsessed with the idea of owning an emerald ring. In fact, everyone who knows me well knows I would say no to a diamond ring and yes to an emerald instantly. 

Well... I've always had this dream ring in mind... and this is the closest I have ever found... Price tag is INSANE...

http://cgi.ebay.com/27-28ct-ESTATE-...49596611?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item20b968a5c3


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 26, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... I'm kind of obsessed with the idea of owning an emerald ring. In fact, everyone who knows me well knows I would say no to a diamond ring and yes to an emerald instantly.
> 
> Well... I've always had this dream ring in mind... and this is the closest I have ever found... Price tag is INSANE...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/27-28ct-ESTATE-...49596611?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item20b968a5c3



But it's FREE shipping! Score!!!! 

Seriously though, that is a gorgeous ring!


----------



## lilmcnugget (May 26, 2011)

b0nnie said:


> Grrr...I want this so bad but I can't spend $96.99 on it


So cute !! where did you find it??


----------



## Vespertine (May 26, 2011)

fluffyandcute said:


> Want these Yellowbox Sandals in the black!



Oooh, I want them in the charcoal...



CarlaSixx said:


> So... I'm kind of obsessed with the idea of owning an emerald ring. In fact, everyone who knows me well knows I would say no to a diamond ring and yes to an emerald instantly.
> 
> Well... I've always had this dream ring in mind... and this is the closest I have ever found... Price tag is INSANE...



Look at that gorgeous emerald...i love a chunky ring like that. A girl can dream!



lilmcnugget said:


> So cute !! where did you find it??



+1

And I've been looking at a necklace for awhile, its marked down and at a great price but it's so big and ostentatious there's not many places I'd get to wear it, but still...want...it may have to happen. I have not much control when it comes to statement necklaces.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 27, 2011)

Tania is going to bankrupt me showing me all these awesome new clothing sites I'd never heard of. 

This I want:

http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/p...ntinueShoppingPage=/products/dresses/elvgren/


----------



## Tania (May 27, 2011)

Lucky Dog is on my list, too.  That's next, after Bubble Up!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 94450
View attachment 94451


I would LOVE both of these dresses...... but as I am in a "No Buy June July" I won't be purchasing them yet..... unless they go into the clearance section... lol


Both from ASOS


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know where to get these bracelets online, especially the one in the lighter silvertone? I don't think I had any luck with the tineye.com site trying to find them, the last time I tried. A lady on facebook was selling them, but is now sold out of those particular bracelets. I hope you can see these ok. If not, I got the pictures of them from here:

http://www.facebook.com/ShanaMaidelaJewels 

View attachment 39565_163280793693110_117905401563983_379757_1989129_n.jpg


View attachment 73602_164376363583553_117905401563983_387233_6742624_n.jpg


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jun 12, 2011)

Links to them on Facebook if my attachments didn't work:

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...63583553_117905401563983_387233_6742624_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...93693110_117905401563983_379757_1989129_n.jpg


----------



## Tania (Jun 12, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I would LOVE both of these dresses...... but as I am in a "No Buy June July" I won't be purchasing them yet..... unless they go into the clearance section... lol



I love that slogan... "No-buy June-July"! May we all stick to our budget plans this season!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jun 14, 2011)

argghhh...this dress has been on ASOS for ages, and didn't really grab my attention, until last week when I saw a blogger post it and say how much she loves it... now I NEED it. It's $77 now and was $88 last week..........i'm hoping that by the time I can afford to shop again, it'll be $11 




Also, i still want - nay - NEED the Beth Ditto Domino Dress in a UK22  

View attachment image1xl.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where a big girl can find some 50's Mad-Men-or-Hairspray type dresses? I love the looks, and some would be fun to have!!

Such as:


----------



## Tania (Jun 14, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> Does anyone know where a big girl can find some 50's Mad-Men-or-Hairspray type dresses? I love the looks, and some would be fun to have!!
> 
> Such as:



I have that "Joan" dress in red; it's available as the "Ava" dress in the aforementioned red, black, green (like the one pictured), and teal at Pinupgirlclothing.com. Their sizes only go up to 16-18, though. Bettie Page Clothing runs a little bigger; up to around size 20, higher for some cuts. 

You can find sixties-ish dresses in larger sizes at eshakti.com - their prices are great and they do custom sizing for cheap (and in some cases, free).


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jun 15, 2011)

So I finally get paid on Friday, and I want THESE!


----------



## fritzi (Jun 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> So I finally get paid on Friday, and I want THESE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to say it - but we have an Italian table cloth with exactly this pattern! :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jun 15, 2011)

fritzi said:


> I hate to say it - but we have an Italian table cloth with exactly this pattern! :doh:



Hahaha, oh man, you're kidding?  It did strike me as slightly curtainy when I first saw it, but it's grown on me every time I pass it . . . I may re-think though!


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jun 15, 2011)

Amazing Amy, what store carries those?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Evans for the white top, Dorothy Perkins for the reinvented table cloth.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 15, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Also, i still want - nay - NEED the Beth Ditto Domino Dress in a UK22



I'm keeping my eye out for you..... and me.... size 24/26 yo! :kiss2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 16, 2011)

I want this soo badly. It's so purty. It's normally $80 but i have a coupon for 50% off. I am so tempted to break my spending ban...


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jun 24, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Evans for the white top, Dorothy Perkins for the reinvented table cloth.



Thank you dear


----------



## lovelocs (Jun 25, 2011)

I just started working at a friend's boutique, and I love so many of her clothes... Only thing is, I have just enough cash to cover basic expenses right now... I tried some on and had some pics snapped, but that's as close as I'm getting right now... 

View attachment DSC_0544.JPG


View attachment DSC_0547.JPG


View attachment DSC_0553.JPG


View attachment DSC_0550.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I just started working at a friend's boutique, and I love so many of her clothes... Only thing is, I have just enough cash to cover basic expenses right now... I tried some on and had some pics snapped, but that's as close as I'm getting right now...


You look amazing and those clothes are to die for especially the green jacket. WANT!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 26, 2011)

It all looks good on you.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 27, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> Does anyone know where a big girl can find some 50's Mad-Men-or-Hairspray type dresses? I love the looks, and some would be fun to have!!
> 
> Such as:



May I introduce you to www.vivienofholloway.com. They don't do plus sizes, but i'm pretty sure you'd fit in their larger sizes - don't go by the sizes, make sure you measure yourself and go by that, but the quality is super and I have 2 dresses from them which i LOVE and a wishlist of lots more!


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jun 28, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Evans for the white top, Dorothy Perkins for the reinvented table cloth.



I'm also in partial love with the reinvented table cloth. Both would look lovely on you. You have great taste woman, though that's not very surprising.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 3, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> SNIP....
> Also, i still want - nay - NEED the Beth Ditto Domino Dress in a UK22



Australian fashion blogger and artist Natalie Perkins posted the dress for sale on her blog here but by the time I saw it... it had been sold...  (assuming sold as it's on the preview page but not on the for sale page.... ) Worth keeping an eye on in case she hadn't been added to the sale yet. :kiss2:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 3, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Australian fashion blogger and artist Natalie Perkins posted the dress for sale on her blog here but by the time I saw it... it had been sold...  (assuming sold as it's on the preview page but not on the for sale page.... ) Worth keeping an eye on in case she hadn't been added to the sale yet. :kiss2:



legend! thank you xxx

edit: it's a 26 (too big) and already sold- but thank you so much anyway Nat! x


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm very picky about my purses, I don't like single color purses or brown, black, white or beige or just about any neutral tone purse. I like exciting prints, but not leopard or some funky animal print. I saw a purse awhile ago that had mermaids on it and I almost regret not buying it but it was like $80 and err... I think $40 is like the max a person should pay on a purse, I find awesome quality and cute styles for that much or less that are just as nice if not nicer than those disgusting coach purses (sorry for those that are crazy for brand names).

I ran across this:





And I must say I'm just gaga for it, I found it on the website to a store called "Charming Charlie" my manager told me about it and one just opened up in a Mall by me. It doesn't seem that I can buy it online so I'm ganna check out the store ASAP! I hope it fits my criteria! Can't stand a purse I can't swing up onto my shoulder, course I prefer cross body bags, but I still like satchels.


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2011)

GlassDaemon said:


> I'm very picky about my purses, I don't like single color purses or brown, black, white or beige or just about any neutral tone purse. I like exciting prints, but not leopard or some funky animal print. I saw a purse awhile ago that had mermaids on it and I almost regret not buying it but it was like $80 and err... I think $40 is like the max a person should pay on a purse, I find awesome quality and cute styles for that much or less that are just as nice if not nicer than those disgusting coach purses (sorry for those that are crazy for brand names).
> 
> I ran across this:
> 
> ...



I just found Charming Charlies this weekend and loved it!!!! TONS of cute stuff .
Cute purse !!!

(I have a Coach purse..lol..I like the quality)


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 10, 2011)

I love Joe Browns, but they're not fooling anyone with their absurd plus size prices. A few feet of extra viscose (do you know no other material, Joe Browns?) does not require £20 on top of the skinny price. Still, there are some things I'm tempted by in the autumn collection. Dammit.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 16, 2011)

mel said:


> I just found Charming Charlies this weekend and loved it!!!! TONS of cute stuff .
> Cute purse !!!
> 
> (I have a Coach purse..lol..I like the quality)



lol, isn't it! I was drooling when I went into Charming Charlie's, I was amazed at how big it was for that much! Unfortunately I didn't find that particular purse. /sigh oh well. I'm kind of against obvious brand names so having "C"s all over my bag is unappealing, even though I have a betsyville that has a big silver plate on it, it's annoying but it was to awesome to not love lol.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not in love with the bow in the back, but otherwise I'm smitten with it, especially the sleeves.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a YouTube fan. And I want these:

http://bit.ly/TheAssassins


----------



## supersoup (Jul 17, 2011)

CTFxC ftw.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 22, 2011)

View attachment 95697
View attachment 95698


I have two weddings to go to next year.... I'm thinking of biting the bullet and getting the Marilyn ruched convertible dress by MonifC in either coral or black...


I've seen other convertable dresses out there for a lot less but I love the ruched (sp?) back and front of this dress...


----------



## Tania (Jul 22, 2011)

I love the ruched coral, too!

It's a shame that all the less expensive versions aren't ruched.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/MUDD-Womens-Olay-Ankle-Black/dp/B0036A3EA4/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=INOS9CYXE0YC1&colid=1Y4T4O2RAQRWP

http://www.amazon.com/Pleaser-Womens-Bravo-07-Platform-Wedge/dp/B000YQTW7W/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1E7TTRJ5YRPQ3&colid=1Y4T4O2RAQRWP

More SHOES! I really want a pair of ankle boots and with all my feet problems I'm skeptical to get these ones cause they're not a brand I usually buy from, however, I can always get my orthotics into boots and sneakers so I'm not quite as limited in that department. The second ones are by a brand that makes stripper shoes, they're usually some of the most comfortable, but some of the comments suggest the part around the top of the foot is really hard. Eh, we'll see if I ever get em.


----------



## Tania (Aug 1, 2011)

PEEPS! Should I buy this? Vintage 1950s. :smitten:

Save me from myself, or some shit like that.


----------



## Tania (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm horribly impulsive and bought it.   Yay, Etsy.


----------



## Cors (Aug 1, 2011)

Grats on your new purchase and I am sure you will rock it!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tania said:


> I'm horribly impulsive and bought it.   Yay, Etsy.



Good! I'm glad you did  I just saw this and was going to tell you that you should, but you already did. So hooray!!


----------



## Tania (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for your support, girls! :*


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 2, 2011)

I am soooooo wanting this dress from Torrid, If you are a size 16... do not buy this... I don't want it to sell out (haha)


----------



## Tania (Aug 2, 2011)

That's the Stop Staring Billion Dollar Dress! If Torrid runs out soon, you will probably be able to find it elsewhere. The Stop Staring sizes are extended misses, though, so their 3x fits more like a 16 (not sure how Torrid is extrapolating the sizing). 

http://www.stopstaringclothing.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1109


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 2, 2011)

Tania said:


> That's the Stop Staring Billion Dollar Dress! If Torrid runs out soon, you will probably be able to find it elsewhere. The Stop Staring sizes are extended misses, though, so their 3x fits more like a 16 (not sure how Torrid is extrapolating the sizing).
> 
> http://www.stopstaringclothing.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1109



Oh, thanks for the info. Usually at forever 21+ I am a 1x 14 when stretch. Do you think if I emailed them they could tell me how the sizes run for that dress?

edit: but in general am a 14/16 and 18 bottom


----------



## Tania (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, couldn't hurt to ask! I'm guessing that if you order a 16 from Torrid, they'll send you a Stop Staring 2x (xl 12, 1x 14, 2x 16, 3x 18). The Stop Staring site's size chart will probably help you to figure out which size is best for you! You may be ok with the 2x/16.


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh great, thank you for the help!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 3, 2011)

With a 50% off coupon i could get them for about $37 but not sure if they'd fit my legs.. I love boots!


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 3, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> With a 50% off coupon i could get them for about $37 but not sure if they'd fit my legs.. I love boots!



Aww, me too, torrid has a pair of lace ups I'm in love with but I dunno if I can do a heel that spikey with my feet:

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Shoes/Boots/Kara-Black-LaceUp-Heel-Boot-Wide-Width-578196.jsp


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 4, 2011)

I used to hate lace up boots like that, but now I want them! :wubu:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 7, 2011)

My sister is totally harshing my mellow. I may or may not be losing weight so I can wear Pinup Girl's swing dresses (I fit in the wiggle ones, but they'll be harder to alter lengthwise without ruining the line of the dress).

I posted this one on facebook as the dress I was buying as soon as I lose another inch off my waist, and she just had to point out it was only available in a small or extra small. She never sees the good side, like the possiblity of it being restocked. 

I'm so buying her a t-shirt that says party pooper for Christmas.


----------



## Tania (Aug 7, 2011)

It'll *definitely* be restocked. Mellow restored!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 7, 2011)

These... I did a million and a half online clothing stores yesterday. Couldn't find anything decent at modcloth, that was a first. So, regular shops r' us.









The first is Mango, the second is Zara.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 7, 2011)

Tania said:


> It'll *definitely* be restocked. Mellow restored!



That's what I'm talking about 

I have no idea where I'd wear it up here in Idaho, other than Midnight Mass, but I don't care. I'll wear it out to the damned bars. I'll just go to ones where there's no smoking.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

I am in love love LOVE with this dress from OSP... I think it is gorgeous and sexy and classy and flirty and would flatter almost any body type..
UNFORTUNATELY there is only size 14W left =(
i have been looking for it for me for a while.. oh my it is beautiful 

View attachment osp.jpg


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

Just admiring it some more... damn I gotta say that would look goooood on me


----------



## Tania (Aug 7, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> That's what I'm talking about
> 
> I have no idea where I'd wear it up here in Idaho, other than Midnight Mass, but I don't care. I'll wear it out to the damned bars. I'll just go to ones where there's no smoking.



Hell, I wear my fancy shit to work, to church, to dinner, and to costume events! I actually planned a Vertigo-themed event for next year so I could wear some of my repro swag.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 7, 2011)

Tania said:


> Hell, I wear my fancy shit to work, to church, to dinner, and to costume events! I actually planned a Vertigo-themed event for next year so I could wear some of my repro swag.



I'm required to wear scrubs to work, sadly, and I already overdress for church simply by wearing a dress. I love being out West, but I wish people weren't so casual all the damned time. Give me dresses the need Spanx or give me death. Something like that.


----------



## BCBeccabae (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm dying to buy these so bad, but I'm a little hesitant because of possibly not realistically being able to wear the heel out for long periods of time.
I'm wondering if, sense it's a slightly thicker heel, it'll offer more support/be bearable. 
Any experiences?

Also, here's the link for em;
http://www.journeys.com/product.aspx?id=194921 

View attachment oxfordheel.JPG


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 10, 2011)

BCBeccabae said:


> I'm dying to buy these so bad, but I'm a little hesitant because of possibly not realistically being able to wear the heel out for long periods of time.
> I'm wondering if, sense it's a slightly thicker heel, it'll offer more support/be bearable.
> Any experiences?
> 
> ...



I personally find thicker heels more stable and I'm generally able to wear them for hours at a time than skinnier heels. looks as if that shoe has has a hidden platform as well, which will also make it a bit more comfortable.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 10, 2011)

I adore these boots by Old Gringo.. I would dance, walk, eat and sleep in these babies 

View attachment bonnie.jpg


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 10, 2011)

@Diana_Prince245- I find the big, chunky heel makes me feel more stable and is generally comfortable. But I'm tall and I limit myself to about 3" inch heels, 3 1/2" if I cannot live without the shoes. Those shoes are super cute, but a little too high for me. 


@gogogal- love those! I love Old Gringo boots. 

I am lusting over these: 

http://www.zappos.com/frye-veronica-shortie-dark-brown-vintage-brush-off







But not have a job right now makes it hard to justify $268 for boots.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 11, 2011)

At the tune of about $500, I won't be buying them anytime soon =(
I just can't justify paying that much for footwear

I do check ebay frequently and maybe.. just maybe! someday I will find a used pair for half the price.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 7, 2011)

Want!






Link:
http://www.simplybe.com/joe-browns-apparel/joe-browns-embroidered-dress/invt/jv642rv/


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 10, 2011)

Damn you, beccabae, for mentioning chicstar. Now I really really really want all these:


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 10, 2011)

There was this watch that was part of a really nice looking leather band that was Etsy, but I just looked for it and it was taken down. Which makes me a sad panda.


----------



## crayola box (Sep 11, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Damn you, beccabae, for mentioning chicstar. Now I really really really want all these:



Oh my gosh that coat, I have to have it


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm going absolutely MAD with wanting to buy things, I'm a shopoholic going through withdrawl! (Which is even more pitiful cause I just spent $100 at macy's *shame) I want another corset, and like three dresses from vintage pin up and 2 from chic star, at least 2 pairs of shoes, but that varies up to 4 pairs. If everything I wanted was like $20 a piece it'd be okay, but no, it all has to be expensive! *rips out hair* I WANT!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't want this for me but for my boys. Too bad it doesn't get cold enough to necessitate one! A beard scarf! So cool!!


----------



## starr416 (Sep 13, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Damn you, beccabae, for mentioning chicstar. Now I really really really want all these:



I need that coat in my life!!!:shocked:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 15, 2011)

It hurts how much I want this. Please, someone lend me £32.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 17, 2011)

And I'm still wanting a pair of these... 

View attachment tivoli.jpg


View attachment tivoli hawk.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm going to the Fantasy Feeder Halloween party this Oct, and this is what I'm getting for it. Can't wait! Now I just need handcuffs.


----------



## fritzi (Sep 20, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm going to the Fantasy Feeder Halloween party this Oct, and this is what I'm getting for it. Can't wait! Now I just need handcuffs.



Very cute!
How about ball & chain as an addition to the handcuffs - would greatly complement the fish nets?


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice costume, Amy. 

I've just been browsing Dorothy Perkins knitwear....I really need some jumpers. Most of their tops aren't long enough for me, so hopefully I'll try these on at some point and some of them will be eliminated from the list, because I want all these (sorry, can only get the pics tiny or huuuuge)...


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 25, 2011)

I love cardigans, but I"m UBER picky about them, I own one and I've been hunting high and low for another one. I found one, a gray one (I was looking for brown or gray) this one. I'm just head over heels for this thing, but as you probably noticed it only goes up to an XL and the size chart they show... shows it as being too small for me. *cry* So I'm on the hunt to find another one, one with ruffles! (if anyone knows of any please link/pm me! <3)


----------



## Paquito (Sep 25, 2011)

GlassDaemon said:


> I love cardigans, but I"m UBER picky about them, I own one and I've been hunting high and low for another one. I found one, a gray one (I was looking for brown or gray) this one. I'm just head over heels for this thing, but as you probably noticed it only goes up to an XL and the size chart they show... shows it as being too small for me. *cry* So I'm on the hunt to find another one, one with ruffles! (if anyone knows of any please link/pm me! <3)



I hear good things about eShakti.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Sep 27, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> It hurts how much I want this. Please, someone lend me £32.



uhhhhh dream dress, where is this from?!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> And I'm still wanting a pair of these...



Where did you find these? They are cute! I need a new pair of boots!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 2, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> uhhhhh dream dress, where is this from?!



It's here from Dorothy Perkins. Not sure what size you are, but they only go up to 22 unfortunately! So not so plus size friendly. I'm still torn on buying it because I'm supposed to be saving for a trip to London at the end of the month... but it's sooo pretty.


----------



## Tragedie09 (Oct 3, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> It hurts how much I want this. Please, someone lend me £32.



i love the cut not fond of the print but their site has a lot of stuff in my size range (14-18) , they go up past my sizes too into some pretty large sizes , may order a dress there in a similar cut


----------



## violetviolets (Oct 4, 2011)

I want this dress! It's so cute and secretary looking, hah.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 4, 2011)

violetviolets said:


> I want this dress! It's so cute and secretary looking, hah.



I love that dress too. Most Asos stuff really. And I adore that model!

I want to get these for my sister as she's struggling with income at the moment and desperately needs some good boots before the cold weather sets in. And I know she's in love with Rocket Dogs every time she sees them. I'll get her black so she can wear them to work too. Early Christmas for her!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 6, 2011)

If only i could bring myself to spend $95 on a purse.. It's veggie friendly to boot!


----------



## mel (Oct 7, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> If only i could bring myself to spend $95 on a purse.. It's veggie friendly to boot!



cute cute!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 7, 2011)

Doh! Now its on sale for $58! Stupid astronomically high power bill... I woulda gotten it. Our sept bill was nearly 300! I so want that purse!

ETA: the link if anyone wants it: http://susannichole.com/store/love-....html?osCsid=5e284f85ceaff1f30405719f3b8cc53c


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 10, 2011)

I want this perfume so bad! Not that Mademoiselle crap, but the grown up Coco!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 13, 2011)

Damn you MonifC....... 
Adding these two to my monifc wishlist. 
View attachment 97903
View attachment 97904


----------



## crayola box (Oct 13, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Damn you MonifC.......
> Adding these two to my monifc wishlist.
> View attachment 97903
> View attachment 97904



I looove the second one!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd die for some Fuzzy/Long Furry Leg and Arm Warmers. *ughhhhh*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'd die for some Fuzzy/Long Furry Leg and Arm Warmers. *ughhhhh*


Ho'Mah'Gawdz! 

FLUFFY LEG WARMERS ON EBAY?!

AND FURRY WRIST THINGIES TOO?! JEEBUS PRYCE ALMIGHTY!


They say even though it's one-size-fits-all they are open to being contacted about custom sized pairs. _-JoyGasm-_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 22, 2011)

Joshua Leon said:


> whats the price?


If this is in reference to the fuzzy leg warmers/wrist bands post of mine, they're roughly $50 together, with free shipping. The Leg warmers are $39.95 and the Wrist Bands are $10.00, bought together they're free shipping. If ordered Seperate, shipping is $5.95 for the Leg Warmers, $3.95 for the Wrist Bands.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 5, 2011)

BCBeccabae said:


> I'm dying to buy these so bad, but I'm a little hesitant because of possibly not realistically being able to wear the heel out for long periods of time.
> I'm wondering if, sense it's a slightly thicker heel, it'll offer more support/be bearable.
> Any experiences?
> 
> ...



Hey, 

Those shoes are awesome! If you are anything like me, my feet kill after a few hours in heels, but what I have just noticed about those bad boys is, that they look like they have a hidden platform sole in them which will make them hella comfy! I only by my heels with platform soles now as they are so much more comfortable and supportive to wear! Give em a go! Make sure you post pics!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 5, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Damn you MonifC.......
> Adding these two to my monifc wishlist.
> View attachment 97903
> View attachment 97904



God bless Monif C!!!! Too hot!


----------



## Tracii (Nov 6, 2011)

violetviolets said:


> I want this dress! It's so cute and secretary looking, hah.



I wish I could wear something like that its cute.


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Nov 7, 2011)

I just loves me some purple!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy MOLEY I love that dress.  Even WITH the ruffley things!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd like to have! I probably don't even want to know how good it is...Jane Iredale cosmetics, anyone? 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-11-07 at 11.56.50 PM.jpg


----------



## intraultra (Dec 10, 2011)

I am not a Coach girl...but this bag is so perfect. Not too big, so pretty and soft in person. I am not willing to spend $500 on a purse right now, but I am watching for a good deal...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, five hundred dollars?

I am never willing to spend anywhere near that.............showing my age, I guess. Target has some fine bags with my name on them! LOL!


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Dec 10, 2011)

intraultra said:


> I am not a Coach girl...but this bag is so perfect. Not too big, so pretty and soft in person. I am not willing to spend $500 on a purse right now, but I am watching for a good deal...



I love the Madison style. I have the purple patent leather one. It's gorgeous, and roomy!! I think it's a sound investment, you'll be using it forever. Coach and Dooney and Bourke see entirely too much of me. I have a Coach Outlet near me, not sure if you are near one, but it may be worth checking out to get a discount. If you give them you're email address, they'll send you links to their overstock stuff you can buy at a discount.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 11, 2011)

intraultra said:


> I am not a Coach girl...but this bag is so perfect. Not too big, so pretty and soft in person. I am not willing to spend $500 on a purse right now, but I am watching for a good deal...




Apparently I can't rep you again, but we should totally go window shopping together!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2011)

This is one of the only things I want right now and it's not in the sale! It's beautiful, but no way is it worth £40. It's probably see-through!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 11, 2012)

I saw this skirt on Tess Munster's facebook page, and I shall desire nothing else for a few weeks.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 11, 2012)

Any and every shoe on Iron Fist. :smitten:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 11, 2012)

metabliss said:


> Any and every shoe on Iron Fist. :smitten:




Sexy and fun!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## miafantastic (Mar 3, 2012)

These baaaaad Jimmy Choos:




.

I need a knockoff, stat.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a lot louder than i normally wear but something about it makes me want it! (It's at Old Navy) I'd snatch it up but we're putting every spare dime to the move.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have to wear boots in my friend's wedding, and I don't have any. These will be mine. Soon.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh man. WANT.

I wonder if I could squash my supah-sized belly in a 24W.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2012)

liz (di-va) said:


> Oh man. WANT.
> 
> I wonder if I could squash my supah-sized belly in a 24W.



Love it! Not sure if I would be curvy enough for it.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 11, 2012)

liz (di-va) said:


> Oh man. WANT.
> 
> I wonder if I could squash my supah-sized belly in a 24W.



OMG, I want that. I'm just really not sure about ordering from somewhere that says I need three different sizes based on which measurement I go with.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 11, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> OMG, I want that. I'm just really not sure about ordering from somewhere that says I need three different sizes based on which measurement I go with.



Yeah, I don't even know! As somebody who is too big for that swimsuit it becomes strangely simple (will-the-size-24-work), but otherwise...yeah. No clue. And bathing suits...it's all all over the place, anyhow. 

But! There are only three sizes. Can't go *too* wrong


----------



## Deacone (Mar 11, 2012)

I found the wedding dress that I WANT! I've totally fallen in love with it, i just gotta wait til the end of the year to order etc etc and get fitted...and lose a little bit of weight to get into but hey ho.

http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product....-9T9642_Bridal-Gowns-Shop-By-Size-Plus-Sizes

I'm so happy that they now can send that to the UK because they didn't originally when I asked them, and they changed it so they can! So happy I can die.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 11, 2012)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yeah, I don't even know! As somebody who is too big for that swimsuit it becomes strangely simple (will-the-size-24-work), but otherwise...yeah. No clue. And bathing suits...it's all all over the place, anyhow.
> 
> But! There are only three sizes. Can't go *too* wrong



Do you think they'll notice if I order all three sizes, take the top from one, the bottom from the other and return the other four pieces?


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 12, 2012)

Deacone said:


> I found the wedding dress that I WANT! I've totally fallen in love with it, i just gotta wait til the end of the year to order etc etc and get fitted...and lose a little bit of weight to get into but hey ho.
> 
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product....-9T9642_Bridal-Gowns-Shop-By-Size-Plus-Sizes
> 
> I'm so happy that they now can send that to the UK because they didn't originally when I asked them, and they changed it so they can! So happy I can die.



That's lovely and a great price... Good Luck!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 12, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Do you think they'll notice if I order all three sizes, take the top from one, the bottom from the other and return the other four pieces?


I KNOW, RIGHT!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 12, 2012)

Deacone said:


> I found the wedding dress that I WANT! I've totally fallen in love with it, i just gotta wait til the end of the year to order etc etc and get fitted...and lose a little bit of weight to get into but hey ho.
> 
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product....-9T9642_Bridal-Gowns-Shop-By-Size-Plus-Sizes
> 
> I'm so happy that they now can send that to the UK because they didn't originally when I asked them, and they changed it so they can! So happy I can die.


That's a gorgeous gown.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 13, 2012)

omg i love these ......







AND I WANT THIS..


----------



## fritzi (Mar 13, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> omg i love these ......



OMG - those are totally to die for ....

doubt I can afford Louboutins though.....


----------



## mel (Mar 13, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> omg i love these ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wubu: adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 15, 2012)

I seriously want a new pair of Birkenstocks, the "Boston" closed-toe style in the light greyish beige color suede. I had a pair of dark brown ones I literally wore to pieces and they were some of the best shoes ever for walking around in. 

Tracy


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 15, 2012)

This http://www.etsy.com/listing/75488924/plus-size-dress-gothic-lolita-lime-acid 

View attachment dress3.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 23, 2012)

A pair of these boots. :3


----------



## miafantastic (Mar 24, 2012)

and





From girdlebound.com. Their largest size, a 40DD, might not wrangle my knockers, but that black number is worth a shot.


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 25, 2012)

miafantastic said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Crap, those are AMAZING!!!! Terrific find and I wish they ran larger, I'd wear those suckers every day.


----------



## miafantastic (May 28, 2012)

GIMME.






Leggings from Black Milk Clothing. Also come in silver and wet-look (but sold-out) black and there are so.many.other.LEGGINGS TO CHOOSE FROM. 

At the Chubby Fashion tumblr, a girl's wearing something from there. Black Milk Clothing looks fly, but they A) only carry up to a Large, B) generally cost a ton (well, the leggings cost a ton ... everything else is more like half a ton) and C) are in Oz, so it will cost half a ton to ship to N. America and Europe.

Usually, I'm willing to take a chance on love, but I'm going to experiment with making my own version of those leggings. Hooray for project inspiration!


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 11, 2012)

I need to stop online window shopping. It only leads to sadness when I can't afford anything, haha! Not that it's worth buying summer dresses, as the British summer appears to be over already.


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> I need to stop online window shopping. It only leads to sadness when I can't afford anything, haha! Not that it's worth buying summer dresses, as the British summer appears to be over already.




That leopard print maxi is gorge!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 14, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> I need to stop online window shopping. It only leads to sadness when I can't afford anything, haha! Not that it's worth buying summer dresses, as the British summer appears to be over already.



Summer dresses are my weakness. A girl in a summer dress can ask me to do anything and I probably will. 

As for what I want beside

s a girl in a summer dress; I started a new big boy job and my cloth messenger bag won't cut it. I REALLY want this bag. But it's around $300 US.


----------



## MRdobolina (Jun 30, 2012)

seriously kicking my self control


----------



## SummerG (Aug 21, 2012)

Want & NEED this bag! I've searched all over online for it, and can't find it. It was in the September Fashion Edition of Glamour. If you know where to get it, please shout out!


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 23, 2012)

I want just about everything on pinupgirlclothing.com but this dress in particular!:wubu: 

View attachment mmmeememe.jpg


View attachment memememe.jpg


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd never heard of ASOS Curve until just about ten minutes ago looking through all ya'lls wants and after checking it out I AM IN LOVE!!! And I am already Coveting this skirt soooooooooooo MUCH! 

View attachment bnnn.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Sep 30, 2012)

So, I'm getting married 12.21.12. These are my wants, or ideas, for wedding dresses:

*This is my first choice. I really am in love with this one:*





*This one, not the dress itself, but the idea of an off color slip:*





*This one I like the chest, but would cut it about mid calf length:*


----------



## toni (Oct 1, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> *This one, not the dress itself, but the idea of an off color slip:*



OMG I LOVE THIS DRESS!!!!!!

If I ever lost my mind and got married I would totally do something like this picture. Love the dress, the shoes, the flowers and the bridesmaids. :smitten:

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 1, 2012)

I really want to do this to my hair, which would just kick more butt for the dress color:


----------



## toni (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG, I WANT THAT HAIR TOO! Where do we get it done? Let's go!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 1, 2012)

For me, I am totally unsure where to go. I live in a one horse town. Banks aren't open on the weekends. There are two grocery stores, both close at 9 pm. We have two hair dressers, and they are NOT "hip" by all freak of the word.





toni said:


> OMG, I WANT THAT HAIR TOO! Where do we get it done? Let's go!


----------



## toni (Oct 1, 2012)

That is something you will have to do weeks before on a trial run. What is the closest big city?


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 1, 2012)

Portland, Oregon


----------



## toni (Oct 2, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Portland, Oregon



Damn it! I don't know anything about that area.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm bound to get this done eventually.


----------



## toni (Oct 2, 2012)

Make sure you post pics when you do!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't travel much.. but i saw this on Goggle+ and HAVE to have this!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Those are adorable - plus it would make finding your luggage easier at luggage retrival area!!!!!! 





HottiMegan said:


> I don't travel much.. but i saw this on Goggle+ and HAVE to have this!


----------



## toni (Oct 17, 2012)

I really really want these boots from Torrid. I have a boat load of Haute cash but not sure if I should do it. I have never been an animal print person but these are HOT!!!!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## toni (Oct 17, 2012)

One more... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 19, 2012)

toni said:


> One more...



Love these!!! I've never shopped torrid before as the postage is atrociously high.


----------



## toni (Oct 20, 2012)

I went to the store and picked them up today. I have a mini that matches them perfectly. I am in LOVE. :smitten:

Especially since they were half off with my haute cash lol

That sucks! If it is cheaper for me to ship something to you, maybe w e can work something out.


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 29, 2012)

I am challenging myself to a 'no new clothes' month to save money for christmas...its killing me

I WANT THIS ON MY BODY NOW!
http://www.fashiontofigure.com/cata...ses/rock-it-studded-plus-size-mini-dress.html


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Nov 30, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> I am challenging myself to a 'no new clothes' month to save money for christmas...its killing me
> 
> I WANT THIS ON MY BODY NOW!
> http://www.fashiontofigure.com/cata...ses/rock-it-studded-plus-size-mini-dress.html



Yes, I am attempting to do that as well for December and thank god that dress isn't available in my size at the moment cause I still have approx 3 hours before it's Dec 1 ...

but these...

http://www.fashiontofigure.com/cata...l-animal-and-chain-print-plus-size-pants.html


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 2, 2012)

bbw.fairy.girl said:


> Yes, I am attempting to do that as well for December and thank god that dress isn't available in my size at the moment cause I still have approx 3 hours before it's Dec 1 ...
> 
> but these...
> 
> http://www.fashiontofigure.com/cata...l-animal-and-chain-print-plus-size-pants.html




I would wear the snot out of those!!! >.< Ughhhhhh why can't I buy what I WANT?!!!!


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 2, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> I would wear the snot out of those!!! >.< Ughhhhhh why can't I buy what I WANT?!!!!



I know, right!!?? I so wanted to buy them but I do have other obligations at the moment *sigh*...it's no fair


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 7, 2012)

I so badly want to add this to my amazon wishlist...

I need this, period.

Hanging by a Thread


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 13, 2012)

Seriously, I want this dress so bad!

http://www.fashiontofigure.com/catalog/clothing/plus-size-dresses/brand-nude-day-lace-dress.html


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 8, 2013)

OMG...I WANT THIS UGHHHH

http://www.style369.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=1&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=33555&storeId=13054&productId=6419539&langId=-1&sort_field=Price%20Ascending&categoryId=289054&parent_categoryId=289043&pageSize=20&refinements=Size{1}~[20]&noOfRefinements=1


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 15, 2013)

So tempting...
http://www.modcloth.com/shop/onepiece-swimwear/beach-blanket-bingo-one-piece-in-red-plus-size


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2013)

I want this sooo bad. 

View attachment 126420_a_LARGE.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG.. PAYDAY.. HELL YA







This shirt
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product_zoom_display.jspp

and these pants


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 30, 2013)

Stupid Torrid LInk

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Clothi...her+Grey+Skull+Lace+Yoke+Hi+Lo+Tee-532766.jsp


----------



## b0nnie (Feb 2, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I really want to do this to my hair, which would just kick more butt for the dress color:



How in the world did I miss this?!?

I know its been a while since this picture was posted but does anyone have any idea where to get another picture of this same girl? I so want to do this to my hair. I already looked for the site that's written on it and no luck.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 2, 2013)

I have no idea where I found the picture, I just remember going "DAMN I WANT THAT HAIR"....Unfortunately, I can't have the pink at work  So, I'm thinking just the cut alone.



b0nnie said:


> How in the world did I miss this?!?
> 
> I know its been a while since this picture was posted but does anyone have any idea where to get another picture of this same girl? I so want to do this to my hair. I already looked for the site that's written on it and no luck.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 13, 2013)

I SO WANT THIS.


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 13, 2013)

That is some pretty rockin' hair - nice!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 13, 2013)

Now i want it too!!


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 20, 2013)

http://www.lanebryant.com/plus-size-shoes-wide-width-shoes-for-women/heels/15331c15726/index.cat

Want this on my body now

http://img.hottopic.com/is/image/Ho...1&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.0,0.0,0,0&iccEmbed=0

In need of a new bathing suit


http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aah...ct/1000038670/1000038670-010-MAIN-170x269.jpg

I want this so bad


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 20, 2013)

i want to take this dress and redesign it for Padme's Naboo balcony dress:





I just need this dress period.


----------



## gogogal (Feb 25, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> i want to take this dress and redesign it for Padme's Naboo balcony dress:



I ADORE this dress!! I'm not partial to long dresses for the most part but this is a show stopper


----------



## gogogal (Feb 27, 2013)

I've fallen in love with this dress (available up to a size 32!). God, I love the internet.


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 3, 2013)

So pretty, I want 

View attachment bc73cb09b008b304bc926b38037084bf.jpg


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

b0nnie said:


> So pretty, I want



That is super cute! I would love to wear something like that, but I feel I need more to control "the girls"


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 3, 2013)

This is not at all practical. It is 110pound as well.


----------



## mel (Mar 3, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I SO WANT THIS.




me too!!! I am hoping to order it in a couple of weeks..woot woot!!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 4, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> This is not at all practical. It is 110pound as well.




If it's any consolation, I've seen this in the shop and it's not as good quality as the picture makes it seem. Still a nice coat, but not worth £110.


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 4, 2013)

So glad to hear it!! OH! I envy this line of clothes online but they do not ship overseas. Do they sell the plus in stores as well? I'll be in the UK in August.  



Gingembre said:


> If it's any consolation, I've seen this in the shop and it's not as good quality as the picture makes it seem. Still a nice coat, but not worth £110.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 4, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> So glad to hear it!! OH! I envy this line of clothes online but they do not ship overseas. Do they sell the plus in stores as well? I'll be in the UK in August.



There's a few SimplyBe stores in the UK where limited editions of this line is sold, mostly in the North of England/Midlands. Whereabouts in the UK are you going to be?


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 5, 2013)

Literally everywhere. My besty and I are renting a car and spending three weeks travelling around. 



Gingembre said:


> There's a few SimplyBe stores in the UK where limited editions of this line is sold, mostly in the North of England/Midlands. Whereabouts in the UK are you going to be?


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 5, 2013)

Summer is approaching. I want this swimsuit. I've always wanted a cute two piece swimsuit. It goes right over the belly button for a flattering, yet sexy effect.

http://www.nakimuli.com/point-guard-2pc-swimsuit-plus/ Here is a model











And this one! 





And this one! OMG!!!!! sigh.......................





http://bigbeautifulblackgirls.tumblr.com/post/43057240742/make-a-statement-in-monif-c-plus-sizes-hey

Love these swimsuits!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 5, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> Literally everywhere. My besty and I are renting a car and spending three weeks travelling around.



Oh, awesome! Try and get to the North East if you can - Newcastle is a great city and the surround countryside and coastline is beautiful. It's a good stop en route to Edinburgh! In the North West, both Liverpool and Manchester have Simply Be stores, although they don't stock the full ranges. The Arndale in Manchester has a few plus sized retailers - certainly more than you'll find in such close proximity elsewhere. And if you're down on the South Coast, you should definitely go to Brighton, it's one of my favourite places! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 5, 2013)

*My guy just bought these for me. They have a buy one get one 1/2 off sale...His taxes came in and he wanted to splurge a little on me. whootoooooo​*




dharmabean said:


> i want to take this dress and redesign it for Padme's Naboo balcony dress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 5, 2013)

Dharma, what site are these from?



dharmabean said:


> *My guy just bought these for me. They have a buy one get one 1/2 off sale...His taxes came in and he wanted to splurge a little on me. whootoooooo​*


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 5, 2013)

I will for sure check it out. I think the UK has the best plus size clothing worldwide. Most definitely. 



Gingembre said:


> Oh, awesome! Try and get to the North East if you can - Newcastle is a great city and the surround countryside and coastline is beautiful. It's a good stop en route to Edinburgh! In the North West, both Liverpool and Manchester have Simply Be stores, although they don't stock the full ranges. The Arndale in Manchester has a few plus sized retailers - certainly more than you'll find in such close proximity elsewhere. And if you're down on the South Coast, you should definitely go to Brighton, it's one of my favourite places! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 6, 2013)

www.maurices.com 



ecogeek said:


> Dharma, what site are these from?


----------



## toni (Mar 7, 2013)

I want this soooooooo bad! I think I have just enough room left on my torrid card....

It kills me to do it. I've never spent more than 30 dollars on a bathing suit but this one is so amazing. 

View attachment 575112_hi.jpeg


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 7, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> www.maurices.com




I love this store


----------



## ZombieMom (Mar 11, 2013)

gogogal said:


> I've fallen in love with this dress (available up to a size 32!). God, I love the internet.



Oh my, where is this from? :O


----------



## gogogal (Mar 12, 2013)

ZombieMom said:


> Oh my, where is this from? :O



Sydneys Closet: http://www.sydneyscloset.com/sydneys-closet/8064/

And it's ohhh sooo beautiful!


----------



## Pandasaur (Mar 13, 2013)

=( I want it so bad....stupid shopping break

http://www.debshops.com/plus-size-l...lt,pd.html?cgid=91152&srule=price_LOW_to_High


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 15, 2013)

I apologize for the pic size, but, I swear to gawd, I want to get me a dress like this:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 18, 2013)

Soooo pretty. 

View attachment additionelle_716074_1_0.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 18, 2013)

I need someone in the UK to get me this... No shipping to Australia. 

LOVE!!!View attachment 107428


----------



## Piink (Mar 18, 2013)

KittyKitten said:


> I apologize for the pic size, but, I swear to gawd, I want to get me a dress like this:



:wubu: That dress is just ... I'm drooling now! I so need that dress for my 3-year anniversary that is coming up! Where is it from?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't have a picture, as my "WAAAAANT" is vague, but MY FUCKING GOD I WANT A SWIM SKIRT SO BAD. 

Like, just a bottom. A swim skirt. Not a swim dress. 

Because I want to go bold this year and wear a two-piece, I can get a top by buying a set via Biggalslingerie but I cannot FOR THE LIFE OF ME find a swim skirt in a size 32.. *Head-Desk.*


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 22, 2013)

here's one that goes to 32.. kind of just a plain skirt.. 
http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing...aspx?PfId=230724&DeptId=20419&ProductTypeId=1


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 22, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> here's one that goes to 32.. kind of just a plain skirt..
> http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing...aspx?PfId=230724&DeptId=20419&ProductTypeId=1


OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU SO MUCH THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FELLOW MEGAN!!!! <3


----------



## SummerG (Mar 22, 2013)

i love this thread.. been following it forever! This is what I would by if I could stand being frivolous atm. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 26, 2013)

I do not merely want this swim-top, I need this! I -will- have it before summer hits. 
[And I cannot again express how excited I am, either!]


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 26, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU SO MUCH THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FELLOW MEGAN!!!! <3



You are very welcome


----------



## Piink (Mar 26, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I do not merely want this swim-top, I need this! I -will- have it before summer hits.
> [And I cannot again express how excited I am, either!]



That is an awesome looking swim top. I'd never be confident enough to rock something like that, but OMG I wish I was!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 26, 2013)

Piink said:


> That is an awesome looking swim top. I'd never be confident enough to rock something like that, but OMG I wish I was!


Honestly? Had it not been for the wonderful people here, I would never have become as confident and assured in my skin as I am. I never would have dreamed I'd be ordering a two-piece outfit to swim in, I always wore swim dresses, the more coverage the better, but not this year!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Honestly? Had it not been for the wonderful people here, I would never have become as confident and assured in my skin as I am. I never would have dreamed I'd be ordering a two-piece outfit to swim in, I always wore swim dresses, the more coverage the better, but not this year!



Be sure and check out By Ro! Designs, too - she also has some great suits with really great fabrics.
https://www.facebook.com/SuperFatshion


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 28, 2013)

KittyKitten said:


> I apologize for the pic size, but, I swear to gawd, I want to get me a dress like this:



Omg, if I can figure out how to make one like this I am so making it lol. Love love love it


----------



## Piink (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm feeling this dress. I'd have to add straps to it though. The girls just won't work with me on a strapless style!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 31, 2013)

Piink said:


> I'm feeling this dress. I'd have to add straps to it though. The girls just won't work with me on a strapless style!



LOVE this! Are you going to make it or where can you buy it?


----------



## Piink (Mar 31, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> LOVE this! Are you going to make it or where can you buy it?



I _wish_ I had the skills to make it!! I found it here. 

I'm also going to do something similar to my hair. But it will be black on top with pink underneath. Just have to get un-sick so I can go to the salon. I'm hating this icky cold!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2013)

Piink... you seem to like a lot of the same styles I do. Have you seen these sites:

Domino Dollhouse

Chic Star

SWAK Designs - Curvy Vintage

Lindy Bop


----------



## Piink (Mar 31, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Piink... you seem to like a lot of the same styles I do. Have you seen these sites:
> 
> Domino Dollhouse
> 
> ...



:wubu: Can't rep you, darn it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok. Immo try and make that dress. Looks simple and straight forward. Not sure i will be able to find dot fabric but i could totally do plain black. I'd be adding straps too. ITs' cute and totally my style!
I'm trying not to buy many clothes because my body is changing with the exercise I've been doing.. (TONS of core work with martial arts)


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 4, 2013)

Ohhhh how I want these dresses for summer!!!! I must have them!! :smitten:


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 5, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Ohhhh how I want these dresses for summer!!!! I must have them!! :smitten:




Um.... where the heck are these from


gotta have the purple one


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 5, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Um.... where the heck are these from
> 
> 
> gotta have the purple one




Old Navy


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 15, 2013)

White-and-black striped tights (and for the love of gawd, Fishnets) in something that'd cover my size 32 wearin' ass.  

_*Also*, have any of you tried the site "We love colors"?_


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 15, 2013)

Too many things!












Not to mention all the eshakti dresses I'm after, particularly these two:


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2013)

All of these outfits My goodness, voluptuous women can sure wear the hell out of clothes!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 19, 2013)

OMG WITH THE SPRING DRESSES... AAAHHH!


----------



## ecogeek (Apr 19, 2013)

Aust99, just because we are neighbors...I will bein the UK in August. Can try and pick it up?



Aust99 said:


> I need someone in the UK to get me this... No shipping to Australia.
> 
> LOVE!!!View attachment 107428


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 20, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> OMG WITH THE SPRING DRESSES... AAAHHH!



I really wanted to order that white one but with kids, white is not an option yet..


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 20, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> Aust99, just because we are neighbors...I will bein the UK in August. Can try and pick it up?



Oh your so lovely to offer... One of my friends has gotten it for me already and its shipping here as we speak. 

Thank you for offering. X


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 20, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> OMG WITH THE SPRING DRESSES... AAAHHH!



OMG I KNOW, RIGHT?! I need a lottery win.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 24, 2013)

I want this jacket so hard! 

View attachment 1111f983acc0d736477387a64367c8b7.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 24, 2013)

My brithday is in just two short months and this is what i want to get:


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 25, 2013)

I need this on my skin.


----------



## ecogeek (Apr 25, 2013)

I have both of those in my closet. The beige and the green one in black. Actually the beige one is on the FRONT of my closet door. I almost fit into it, I shall wear it on my birthday in the UK. 



fat9276 said:


> Ohhhh how I want these dresses for summer!!!! I must have them!! :smitten:


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 21, 2013)

Was all over this until I discovered that eshakti don't ship internationally. Boo.


----------



## Tad (Aug 8, 2013)

This: http://www.kinektdesign.com/product-gear-ring.php

(yes, I'm an engineer, how did you guess?)


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 10, 2013)

Tad said:


> This: http://www.kinektdesign.com/product-gear-ring.php
> 
> (yes, I'm an engineer, how did you guess?)



I've wanted to get that for my geek husband. He's not an engineer but it's such a cool ring! He has a spinny ring that's getting to big since he's lost nearly 30lbs post stroke. I'm thinking of maybe saving up to get that ring for our 16th anniversary.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 15, 2013)

Really want this winter coat but can't afford it yet - hope it doesn't sell out!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 15, 2013)

The green is awesome Laura! Will look great on you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 21, 2013)

I really want these.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 21, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> I really want these.



Oooooh! Can I second that? lol. So nice!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 31, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> I really want these.



I got them! They don't look as rustic as they do in the photo but I like them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 2, 2013)

My Kingdom for fishnets that'd fit my size-32-wearin' arse! They're the one fashion item that makes me just wanna cry because I can't fit into any. [Swear to god, if and when I find some, I'ma buy like 40 pair! .. Okay, maybe not 40, but at least 3! ]


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 2, 2013)

There are a lot of fishnet threads here if you do a search. Where you can find fishnets online has changed over the years, but I doubt you'll be able to find them other than as stockings to wear with a garter belt. None of my old sources seem to be active, but here are a couple of listings:

ebay

Hips & Curves



Your Plump Princess said:


> My Kingdom for fishnets that'd fit my size-32-wearin' arse! They're the one fashion item that makes me just wanna cry because I can't fit into any. [Swear to god, if and when I find some, I'ma buy like 40 pair! .. Okay, maybe not 40, but at least 3! ]


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Kingdom for fishnets that'd fit my size-32-wearin' arse! They're the one fashion item that makes me just wanna cry because I can't fit into any. [Swear to god, if and when I find some, I'ma buy like 40 pair! .. Okay, maybe not 40, but at least 3! ]



I wish you luck. I have seen, on occasion, fishnets on OSP of the NOT torrid brand. I can't comment on how big Torrid goes. Their thigh highs work for my 28" or so inch thighs.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll have to look more into the Hips and Curves ones, thank you! 

I hear Torrid sizes run small, has anyone ever purchased anything from *"We Love Colors"* ?


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2013)

I have these fishnet bodysuits and they fit me into the 400lbs range (5'11 and mostl belly). 
EM-1615Q
EM-1611Q
on this page: http://www.biggalslingerie.com/bodystockings3.html


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 2, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I have these fishnet bodysuits and they fit me into the 400lbs range (5'11 and mostl belly).
> EM-1615Q
> EM-1611Q
> on this page: http://www.biggalslingerie.com/bodystockings3.html


Really? See I thought about those a while back, but was Wary as they warn it only fits up to 250lb, and besides being short-ish [5ft 6] I carry most of my weight in my belly and butt. So the weight limit things aren't _always_ a no-go, but most of the time they are.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 3, 2013)

I gave them a shot cuz they were so cheap. They worked for me. I am a non thigh or butt having girl though. I'm basically belly on stick legs


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 3, 2013)

I have had hits and misses on hosiery with the weight limit. The sleeved outfit i have in black and red and has plenty of room for me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, Hm. I have big-ish thighs and calves. I'm still tempted though.. >< Gah, decisions.

Why can't Fishnets be one of those things you can make yourself, damn it. Rofl


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 5, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I hear Torrid sizes run small, has anyone ever purchased anything from *"We Love Colors"* ?



I have... I'm 6', USA size 22, have big thighs and a decent stomach.... I can get their biggest size on but it's tight around the top of my thighs.... Too expensive (with shipping to Australia) to risk ruining them so I didn't wear them that long.


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 17, 2013)

I Want this dress from torrid so so so bad :bow::smitten:
View attachment 110237


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 17, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> I Want this dress from torrid so so so bad :bow::smitten:
> View attachment 110237



I think that would look really good on you. :wubu:


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 18, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I think that would look really good on you. :wubu:



Aww lol! Thanks  I really love it!


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 25, 2013)

I want some cute clothes full stop! I am driving myself mad looking at all you fabulous ladies on these forums and your gorgeous clothes! I have no money though, sadly. 

I know that I would really love to have one of those white frilly shirts that men in the olden days used to wear but more tailored. I have pretty big boobs compared to my belly so to get a men's shirt big enough for me would make me look like I was wearing a tent...


----------



## Paul (Sep 25, 2013)

If you can swing it get it. That dress would be a good look for you.



missyj1978 said:


> I Want this dress from torrid so so so bad :bow::smitten:
> View attachment 110237


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 10, 2014)

my mother in law made herself an amazing like crotched circle scarf but it was ruffled edges and really loose and webb-y. It turned out wonderful! I have already dropped a hint I would love her to make me one


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 22, 2014)

I need this! :bounce:


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 23, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I need this! :bounce:



You'd look smashing in that!


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Laura!

I need this in my size too!! Oh my word, I love this!! :wubu:


----------



## Paul (Feb 24, 2014)

That dress would be an amazing look for you fat9276



fat9276 said:


> Thanks Laura!
> 
> I need this in my size too!! Oh my word, I love this!! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 28, 2014)

I pretty much want almost all of these dresses from modcloth :bounce:


http://www.modcloth.com/shop/plus-size-dresses#?size=3X,24,26&sort=newest&page=1


----------



## missyj1978 (Mar 28, 2014)

I want this dress for my Texas trip!
View attachment 10105928_av2.jpg


----------



## Chickidee (Mar 29, 2014)

Urban Decay Electrified Pigment. Want this so bad!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 2, 2014)

I want this so bad but can't stomach the $80 price tag. IT's so darn cute and would be fun for the summer!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2014)

Chickidee said:


> Urban Decay Electrified Pigment. Want this so bad!



^^^ I want this and the UD Naked 3 Palette.


----------



## AuntHen (May 22, 2014)

I soo want this (and just about all the others in the same category) from Modcloth! :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 30, 2014)

I want this tunic dress from Making it Big:









I also want this Vera Bradley bag:








I'm kind of wavering on the tunic dress. The body of it is polyester, and barring unseasonably early or late cold fronts, I would only be able to comfortably wear it from December-February here in the land of sweat and heat exhaustion. I love it, but I already have so many things in my closet that I love but barely get to wear because of the climate. It is completely and totally "me" though. It may be the one nice new thing I get for the upcoming cool season. It's up at the top of my want list for sure! 

The purse is a definite go though. Really I'd be happy with any of the bigger crossbody styles in that fabric pattern. It's all colors I like and I really am digging the retro flower print.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 22, 2014)

These jeans. I think they're hot.

Silver Suki Slim Bootleg Jeans. They're only $120. Only. Haha. 

View attachment additionelle_311371_82_0.jpg


View attachment additionelle_311371_82_1.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 22, 2014)

I LOVE Silver jeans, but they are spendy. I found a pair at Macy's for $25 last year... Lucky find! =0)


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 24, 2014)

Love the front zip detail on these, from Evans :wubu:


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Sep 28, 2014)

for my next night out


----------



## Catty (Nov 15, 2014)

Ha, I also like to do online shopping as some dresses there are nice and bright.
So, why not try dresses not expensive with various styles and colors? Though I can't afford lots of them so offer, I'll pick up some cheaper ones.


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 11, 2016)

So, so bad.

View attachment 2016-02-11_0729.png


----------



## SammyGregory (Mar 9, 2016)

I want a shopping spree at Maurices, Nordstrom, Dillards, Charlotte Rousse, and Swimsuitsforall! Maybe throw in DSW and Ulta as well haha


----------

